# Loolagigi's first grow journal, 400 hps



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

what is happening?  well, i have had some good grows, and some bad grows. recently things have not been going well for me with my plants. i know my thumb is somewhat green from past grows, but it seems i have lost my mojo. so ill need all the help i can get.  i have a 400 hps cooltube hood, that will be updated to a cooltube.  temps are ok, around 82, with r/h at 32.  no nutes yet.  i was going to do hydro, but i am not comfortable yet. can i put these rockwool cubes in soil when ready? here are some pictures of the setup.....:holysheep:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes roockwool cubes will work in the soil.Go ahead and give em about 150 ppm ph 5.6 while in the cube.Why soil you'll love the results w/ the cubes.Do you have a ppm meter and ph soil tester?If so I'll/we'll walk you throug this and you'll be amazed @ the results w/ out soil!
 R.O @ 32,yep you got the meter


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks good so far, what strains are you growing?

                                                Phatpharmer


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Yes roockwool cubes will work in the soil.Go ahead and give em about 150 ppm ph 5.6 while in the cube.Why soil you'll love the results w/ the cubes.Do you have a ppm meter and ph soil tester?If so I'll/we'll walk you throug this and you'll be amazed @ the results w/ out soil!
> R.O @ 32,yep you got the meter


yuppers, i have meters, some nutes.  ok, well if i go hydro, im ganna need my hand held.  i have a dwc bucket, but it only holds one big plant. and the seeds i am using are bagseed.  so, (hand being held), the the bigger seedling has just barely rooted through the 1.5" cube. its in a dixiw cup which is not light tight.  whats a simple way to make sure it survives until its ready to go in system, whichever we choose?  i have larger 3" cubes with hole in them. not sure if i even need them.  also i have hydroton.  so, can i just let the babies sit where they are?  and with such a small area, what system would you recomend?  i am a welder/fabricator, so i can build whatever.  by the way i also have a 20 gal air pump, with 2 airstones hooked up to line. and i also have i think a 85 gph water pump. i have been buying all different hydro materials, but for some reason i have a hard time getting the kinks out using the computer.  i am sure if i had a buddy down the road, and watched his grow it would be easy enough. thats not the case.  but i seem to have all the materials mostly, and am determined to learn hydro growing once and for all.  thanks for everyones responses. i love this plant:heart: :smoke1: :dancing:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> i love this plant


 hopefully she thrives and loves you back just as you love her man.
  good luck.  
  keep it real  !!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

The EASIEST is get a tote(20 gal)dual air pump,2 6" air stones.We'll have a well airrated res ful of mixed nutes.Get 4 or 6" rockwool cubes,hydroton pellets,4" pots.We'll hand water as needed.No need for dwc(never tried 1 myself).If you wanna go this route I'll walk with you.I'll walk anyway.This way is a easy 1 2 get 2 know hydro!


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> hopefully she thrives and loves you back just as you love her man.
> good luck.
> keep it real !!


thanks zip.  i pretty much have the basics down in my head, as for, ph levels, ppm"s, um.....temps, lights, freshair, and oxygen is very good for roots.  i had a nice grow before with 14 females from g/h, but it was in soil. so ah, what the hell, ill give hydro another whirl. i have found myself to be pretty determined they older i get. thanks again, cmon mojo


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

I stumbled and broke my nose on the way,lol,High ambitions,just no know/how.Soil IMO is a hassle.Heavy,takes up alot of room,hard to manuver,brings pests,hard to judge when to water,pest breeding ground(again with the pests,stay away,IMO),root rot,harder to controle. 
 These cubes/hydroton are light(can judge by weight easier when to water).You can easily dip if pests do become a problem.How many 6" cubes can you fit in your area?Bet it would add more height also!


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> The EASIEST is get a tote(20 gal)dual air pump,2 6" air stones.We'll have a well airrated res ful of mixed nutes.Get 4 or 6" rockwool cubes,hydroton pellets,4" pots.We'll hand water as needed.No need for dwc(never tried 1 myself).If you wanna go this route I'll walk with you.I'll walk anyway.This way is a easy 1 2 get 2 know hydro!


IM GAME DIRTY!  ok, i was eyeing a tote at the depot the other day. ill pick it up tomorow.  4" pots i will have to obtain from the hydro store tomorow.  hydroton i got plenty of.  as for the air pump...can i use the one i have?or maybe buy one more?  i have it split into 2 airstones.  yeah, it needs a cleaning, i kinda stuck it in a corner when all else failed.  heres a picture.......


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Give it a GOOD cleanin/steralization and it looks good 2 me.The tote will be strictly 4 water nute solution.Your gonna hand dip(if your still game).What nutes you got?How often you wanna water,it'll help determin the medium,ie less watering hodroton layer in pot w' rockwool cubes then your plant.More waterins hydroton then your plant.The rockwool will hold water good w/out restrictin the air.4 me I put 2"hydroton(helps drainage)then 50/50 mix hydroton rockwool cubes.Keep out light!causes algae.I use contracter bags(thick plastic,white is ideal)cut bags into circulsr disks(bout size of top of container)cut 1/2 up 1 side and place around.This eliminates algae and flyin insect problems.Also holps hold in medium when turned upside down for dip.Lil things that go along way!


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I stumbled and broke my nose on the way,lol,High ambitions,just no know/how.Soil IMO is a hassle.Heavy,takes up alot of room,hard to manuver,brings pests,hard to judge when to water,pest breeding ground(again with the pests,stay away,IMO),root rot,harder to controle.
> These cubes/hydroton are light(can judge by weight easier when to water).You can easily dip if pests do become a problem.How many 6" cubes can you fit in your area?Bet it would add more height also!


ireally only have a 2'x3'x3' foot high  area.  i was thinking the 3" cubes would work?  i can probably do 9 3" cubes in there. ill see tomorow when i pick up tote. NOW, when you say tote, you meen something like this?


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Give it a GOOD cleanin/steralization and it looks good 2 me.The tote will be strictly 4 water nute solution.Your gonna hand dip(if your still game).What nutes you got?How often you wanna water,it'll help determin the medium,ie less watering hodroton layer in pot w' rockwool cubes then your plant.More waterins hydroton then your plant.The rockwool will hold water good w/out restrictin the air.4 me I put 2"hydroton(helps drainage)then 50/50 mix hydroton rockwool cubes.Keep out light!causes algae.I use contracter bags(thick plastic,white is ideal)cut bags into circulsr disks(bout size of top of container)cut 1/2 up 1 side and place around.This eliminates algae and flyin insect problems.Also holps hold in medium when turned upside down for dip.Lil things that go along way!


this is what i have from my last soil grow.  can i use all of them? i can water 2-3 times a day. once in morning, about 4 pm, and about 10 pm. i dont really understand the whole bag thing, but ill ask later. and as for hand dipping i can dig it.  do you dip plant, or medium?  pics would be cool, so i can get an idea. is there any sites you could send me to to get an idea?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

yes,u want somethin that'll hold enough water for a week or so.That looks fine.Basicly what you'll do is add water( what type u use,r.o. tap. bottle)adjust ppm,adj. ph,then dip the plants in.Check ppm and ph daily(add lil water 2 bring ppm back to ideal level lil ph down to bring the ph back to ideal range(6.5).
 Your area in height resricted.No pots,go to the hydro store and $ 4" or 6" rockwool cubes.Trust me they will be ideal 4 ur situation.Lil costly.Read inst on how to ricse rockwool hydroton before use,Always.yOU KNOW THOSE 7" HIGH "STORAGE TOTES",like 4 shoes or blankets? pick up enough to cover floor of grow area,bigger the better.Stick to 6-7" high.Keep tote outside area(is this a problem?)with lid on.What kinda lights,nutes vent?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll take plenty pics tonight 4 u


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

alright heres a coupl examples,should cover couple questions pondering in your mind.
 This is a premix @ 700ppm 6.5


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Here an example of the 7" tote and plastic bag I was talkin bout.Also shows how drainage is a snap.See how the algae is barely visible,watch tonight,I'll show you why I do this


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Plant can be healthy taken care of in this manor!


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Here an example of the 7" tote and plastic bag I was talkin bout.Also shows how drainage is a snap.See how the algae is barely visible,watch tonight,I'll show you why I do this


so for my res...dip solution, i can just use a 5 gallon bucket that has the airstone in it above?   ok...and as for the 7" totes, ill pick them up tommorow. ok, so i need lets say 6 4-6" cubes, and net pots to accomidate?  just trying to make a supply list.  thanks for the picture, boy do they help, lol.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

No net pots,It'll take away from ur total plant heigth.Cubes will b fine.As for only 5 gal res.If your base is 5 gal you'll need to change res water more often.After 2 gal is replaced.
I.E.,MOnday you mix 5 gal.Keep track of how much water you add inorder to keep you nute ppm(make sence)Say tues 1/2 gal wends 1/2 thurs 1/2 fri 1/2 now change.If you had 20 gal.res you will extend the time inbetween res changes.Its cheeper to upgrade res than buy more nutes,IMO
Don't forget the 7" totes to put plants in(rockwool will "leak",totes r cheap & work well).


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Not to mention the more water in the res. the less evaporation.The less evap.less water replacement.Also helps keep temp down.What kinda nutes?Floronova is easy and works fairly well,IMO


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> No net pots,It'll take away from ur total plant heigth.Cubes will b fine.As for only 5 gal res.If your base is 5 gal you'll need to change res water more often.After 2 gal is replaced.
> I.E.,MOnday you mix 5 gal.Keep track of how much water you add inorder to keep you nute ppm(make sence)Say tues 1/2 gal wends 1/2 thurs 1/2 fri 1/2 now change.If you had 20 gal.res you will extend the time inbetween res changes.Its cheeper to upgrade res than buy more nutes,IMO
> Don't forget the 7" totes to put plants in(rockwool will "leak",totes r cheap & work well).


dirty, in your pics of plants.....after you dip in solution, and place into 7" tote, is the tote empty?  does it need to be light proof?  ok, so let me see if i get this....my plants are in just cubes, wont they algea, or is that whats the bags for?  i see your cubes are in a pot with hydroton. so, i take my plant thats in cube, dip it in my res of nutes and water, and place them into the 7" empty tote?


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, i see bags cover top of cubes to prevent algea, but what happens when the roots grow out of the bottom of cubes?  wont they dry up, and get hit by light?


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

i found this in my closet, ill use it for res.  its 24 gal.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

In due time w/ the root problem.Roots will want to stay in the cube.Air will prone them.Keep side plastic on cubesand cover w/ plastic,no algae.The bathtub is what the runoffs for.If tub is out of question then 2 totes.Cut hole in lid and insert 2nd tote.Drill holes inbottom of 2nd tote 4 run off.As roots sneek out the bottom,hydroton clay pellets will be used in tote.Hope thats not to confussing!
 By keeping the cubes "wet" the roots will be happy where they are.By the time they come out the bottom,we'll have the tops "tied"down  preventing light pen.
 That tote will work nicely


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> In due time w/ the root problem.Roots will want to stay in the cube.Air will prone them.Keep side plastic on cubesand cover w/ plastic,no algae.The bathtub is what the runoffs for.If tub is out of question then 2 totes.Cut hole in lid and insert 2nd tote.Drill holes inbottom of 2nd tote 4 run off.As roots sneek out the bottom,hydroton clay pellets will be used in tote.Hope thats not to confussing!
> By keeping the cubes "wet" the roots will be happy where they are.By the time they come out the bottom,we'll have the tops "tied"down preventing light pen.
> That tote will work nicely


 yeah im a little confused, answer me this, im using the 24 gal tub for just a "dipping" res, whats the runoff for?  when you say 2 totes, do you meen the 7" one?  sorry if im confused.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

the water is gonna "pool"up in the bottom of the tote (7")if you dip-then place directly back into tote(if no bathtub avail.).2 totes(7")bottom solid w/lid cut for 2nd tote to fit in.2nd tote w/ holes drilled in inorder to allow RUN_OFF,if not roots would sit in water-root rot.
 Sorry no pic,I use the tub


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> the water is gonna "pool"up in the bottom of the tote (7")if you dip-then place directly back into tote(if no bathtub avail.).2 totes(7")bottom solid w/lid cut for 2nd tote to fit in.2nd tote w/ holes drilled in inorder to allow RUN_OFF,if not roots would sit in water-root rot.
> Sorry no pic,I use the tub


so you grow in the tub, is that it?  ok, i dip cube into solution as to soak it, and then place in 7" tote that has holes in the bottom, to drain to the bottom tote.  will the roots go through the holes into the bottom tote?  if that do, how do i drain my bottom tote?  maybe put a drain valve close to the bottom side?  before i hit the hay, and go shopping tomorow, what do i need to do for them now?  there ok, where they are, shown in dixie cups? my shopping list.....1    cubes, 2    7" trays for medium and for runoff. anything else?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

Dont grow in tub,just water there.
 u now ppm 150-200.ph 6.5


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Dont grow in tub,just water there.
> u now ppm 150-200.ph 6.5


thanks dirty, ill post tommorow when i get suplies with pics. i just made some solution at 151 ppm, and exactly 6.5 ph.


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 30, 2009)

man, server is busy fo  sho.  dirty, i reread whats above, and i can dig what your saying. it makes sense so far. 1 q, if my hydro shop only has a smaller cube than 6", should i get the pots like you?  i allready have hydroton, and wouldnt you think its easier handling for the "dips" with the pots?  or do you have your reasons for telling me  " no pots". thanks brother


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 30, 2009)

if heigth is a restriction I'd say "no pots".On the other hand you can tie down tops w/pots.Over all its ur set up & cash.But if you could raise the lights a bit...As long as you "for see" what your heigth limits r.Every " counts.Ya damn server.makes ya crazy.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

okidokie, just got back from hydro store and walmart. hydro store had these  4" cubes, and pots. pots have holes on the bottom. do they need holes on the sode of the bottom too?  also i baught a ppm/ph calabrating solution.  a new temp/hygrometer. and floroa nova green, for vegging. the pots are a little big for the cubes, so i guess ill be using my hydroton also.  thwhite growing medium in the pictures was a freebie. i guess my hydro guy wants me to try it because the people he buys from is trying to sell them to him.  do i need to start pre soaking the bigger cubes now?  and clean my hydroton?  whats next dirty? also i mocked up a pot with hydroton and cube, will this be ok?  also i just places some filtered water in a container to soak the larger cube. whats should ppm, and ph be, 150-6.5 again?  or should i wait to place 1.5" cube in larger one?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Good deal.you hydroton is gonna be the most diff.to clean.The red powder will phuk up ur ph,so what I do is put them into the cont. they're gonna go in.put them in the tub(I use the tub alot 4 drainage purp.)get the water hot and rinse off.Try not to be to violent,the clay will break into tiny pieces.A lot  of water.After you've rinsed until the water runoff is no longer red,gonna take a bit.Remove cont.,plug the tub,fill w/ hot water (fill till the hydroton is floating in the [email protected] this time raise and lower the cont. in the water,helps rinse off the last of the last.Drain the tub and repeat step 1,only w/ cold water.
 As far as the cubes,set your ppm(150 all week ph 5.6-5.5-5.7 is cool),then ph(always ph after ppm).Use the 5 gal it'll work nicely.The cubes work better IMO is you just submerge 4 a few secs,remove,squeez out the water,then place in water and release(soakin water back in)If you soak for a while(as recommended on package,the cube will be to mushy 1/2 way through.
 Can you see roots @ the bottom of smaller cube?As soon as,take the plastic off the small cube and put into the largewr.On the large cube leave only the top 1/3 of plastic on(make since,so the roots can grow out the side,gut leave top 1/3 to help deture pests.
 Just weoke up,hit me back if its all jiberish to you.
 FYI your ph kit will need to b updated asap.Thought u had the pen,oh well.Let me tell you why,your nutes are a dark liquid.The end result in your test is compare color w/ card to get your ph.Now with colored nutes,do you think its gonna mess w/ the readings? it does 4 sure.U'll be ok 4 now cause ur only using a-lil @ A TIME.dOWN THE ROAD U SHOULD GET A hANNA PH PEN$30.00 TO THE DOOR!The hps mh floro light all give a diff.reading depending on the light!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

heres an update, i have a new addition to the family.  the oldest one just barely has the taproot comming through, but i am afraid of light bothering the taproot. should i transplant into larger cube now?  also my old temp, and r/h reader was crap.  this one says its 79.9 at 51 percent r/h.:ignore:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

yes,transplant now,good deal.Cover w/ plastic once in bigger cube.
Your gonna need a calender,so you can record what worked and what didnot.when watering,you want to keep the ppm as close to home as possible.Home-I call home the target ppm,this week its gonna be 150.Ur roots will respond better this way.The idea is each week we'll gradually increase the nutes,if not you'll mostlikely burn the roots/leaves.As long as ur leaves show no sign of burn from week to week,we'll bump it up by a couple hundred each week.
 What are you growing,ever grew it before or know anybody that has?I'm wondering how finicy they're gonna be.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

I have 3 Boysenberries that just popped,our kids'll grow up together,lol


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Good deal.you hydroton is gonna be the most diff.to clean.The red powder will phuk up ur ph,so what I do is put them into the cont. they're gonna go in.put them in the tub(I use the tub alot 4 drainage purp.)get the water hot and rinse off.Try not to be to violent,the clay will break into tiny pieces.A lot of water.After you've rinsed until the water runoff is no longer red,gonna take a bit.Remove cont.,plug the tub,fill w/ hot water (fill till the hydroton is floating in the [email protected] this time raise and lower the cont. in the water,helps rinse off the last of the last.Drain the tub and repeat step 1,only w/ cold water.
> As far as the cubes,set your ppm(150 all week ph 5.6-5.5-5.7 is cool),then ph(always ph after ppm).Use the 5 gal it'll work nicely.The cubes work better IMO is you just submerge 4 a few secs,remove,squeez out the water,then place in water and release(soakin water back in)If you soak for a while(as recommended on package,the cube will be to mushy 1/2 way through.
> Can you see roots @ the bottom of smaller cube?As soon as,take the plastic off the small cube and put into the largewr.On the large cube leave only the top 1/3 of plastic on(make since,so the roots can grow out the side,gut leave top 1/3 to help deture pests.
> Just weoke up,hit me back if its all jiberish to you.
> FYI your ph kit will need to b updated asap.Thought u had the pen,oh well.Let me tell you why,your nutes are a dark liquid.The end result in your test is compare color w/ card to get your ph.Now with colored nutes,do you think its gonna mess w/ the readings? it does 4 sure.U'll be ok 4 now cause ur only using a-lil @ A TIME.dOWN THE ROAD U SHOULD GET A hANNA PH PEN$30.00 TO THE DOOR!The hps mh floro light all give a diff.reading depending on the light!


i have the ph pen, and tds. i baught the wrong item. what i wanted was the solution to calibrate the pen. ill have to return it. so, this is what i got from you so far.....soak large cube in 150-200 ppm, 6.5 ph water for 24 hours. rinse hydroton per your directions., cut off 2/3 of plastic from cubes, but leave 1/3 on top.  anything else?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> yes,transplant now,good deal.Cover w/ plastic once in bigger cube.
> Your gonna need a calender,so you can record what worked and what didnot.when watering,you want to keep the ppm as close to home as possible.Home-I call home the target ppm,this week its gonna be 150.Ur roots will respond better this way.The idea is each week we'll gradually increase the nutes,if not you'll mostlikely burn the roots/leaves.As long as ur leaves show no sign of burn from week to week,we'll bump it up by a couple hundred each week.
> What are you growing,ever grew it before or know anybody that has?I'm wondering how finicy they're gonna be.


ok, 150 this week. nope its bagseed, not sure of origin sorry.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

Boysenberries thats awesome, hope there all girlsenberries. lol, ok ganna soak cubes, and clean hydroton.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> Boysenberries thats awesome, hope there all girlsenberries. lol, ok ganna soak cubes, and clean hydroton.


 ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
Good deal


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

"The cubes work better IMO is you just submerge 4 a few secs,remove,squeez out the water,then place in water and release(soakin water back in)If you soak for a while(as recommended on package,the cube will be to mushy 1/2 way through."  you meen make a res, with 150-6.5, and dip cubes for a few seconds, and then what?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

right now i am soaking cubes...how long?   and am cleaning rockwool in tub.  lets go 1 step at a time, i think ill get confused.........do i have to soak cubes 24 hours?  and once they are ready to be done soaking then what?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Do NOT soak cubes for long.Fuccs up the integrity of the cube(2 mushy)Dip 4 few secs. squeeze release.Remove from water squeeze put into water release,remove from water.Squeeze out excess.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

dump water after your finished.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Do NOT soak cubes for long.Fuccs up the integrity of the cube(2 mushy)Dip 4 few secs. squeeze release.Remove from water squeeze put into water release,remove from water.Squeeze out excess.


ok, ill get them out. now what?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Was phucked up lastnight rer-read what we said.Your 5 gal bucket is good 4 a res. until the plants are bigger,sorry bout my confussion.
 The hydroton you'll soak 4 a while.The red dust is boo-boo


----------



## jordanboi420 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am new to this site how do you make a thread?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

plastic in cubes dont wanna stay on so i took them off.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

put hydroton in cont and run HOT water over them until red dust is no more,gonna take a bit.After u done this to all cont.fill tub up "just below" rim of cont.,HOT water).Let soak 4- 1/2 hr or so.Now remove/replace multi. xs to help remove dust(pick up out the water then replace,multi xs).DRAIN TUB.NOW w/ COLD water re rinse all containers-Good.Until no red runoff.
 Now u wanna soak up some 150 6.5 solution into ur clay ballz.Mix nutes,set ph,add hydroton,I use the totes.Wait 4 couple hours until most hydroton sinks.
 You want the base of ur plants(cube) bout even w/ the top of ur pots,so add hydroton on bottom until level is acheived.

Soking the rockwool 2 long causes it to come apart sooner than later,found out the hard way!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

ok, well heres what i have.......cubes have been phed and ppmed, smaller cubes have been placed into bigger ones.  hydroton is getting rinsed off with cole water. it wasnt that dirty because i have risned it a few weeks ago.  heres pics....now what?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

jordanboi420 said:
			
		

> I am new to this site how do you make a thread?


 
Hi buddy,1st off take time to read the rules.Hate to see you banned 4 not knowing them.
 Now you need x amount of replies B4 you can start a new thread!Once this is accomplished click on "Quick Links",upper blueish bar 2nd from right.
Read through the difrent catagories and find where your question fits(indoor,outdoor,germ.,cloning,hash,ect.)Many to choose from,u'll get more replies if it's in the right section.Also if it's a basic one your response might not b polite.In the same blurish bar-Resources- are the BEST.Many questions answered there.If ur not a newbie,sorry no insult intended.If you are,you gotta read,brother.Good luck


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

well heres what i got. not sure whats next. i am cleaning my 5 gal res, and i guess having airstones in there wont hurt......so until told different ill leave them in the bucket.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Please,please,please tell me u just entered in the wrong order-"cubes have been phed and ppmed".That would be ludacrist! PPM(how potient the nutes are)THEN Ph(sets how acidic the nutes are).This is more important than enerything you've done so far.Gotta stress this so bad.
 1st, Set the strength(ppm) then the Ph.The ph is kinda givin the nutes a badge to pass.If their outta wack,nothin passes.Kinda like the old sayin"If momma ain't happy,no bodies happy).
 So hopefully it was ppm THEN ph.Can't stress enough.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Now get the thick plastic.Cut it so its bigger then the rockwool cube,but smaller then the pot.This will cover(block algae/prevent knatts)but not mess w/ ur grip on the lip.If that makes sense.

DAMMMN SERVER


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Please,please,please tell me u just entered in the wrong order-"cubes have been phed and ppmed".That would be ludacrist! PPM(how potient the nutes are)THEN Ph(sets how acidic the nutes are).This is more important than enerything you've done so far.Gotta stress this so bad.
> 1st, Set the strength(ppm) then the Ph.The ph is kinda givin the nutes a badge to pass.If their outta wack,nothin passes.Kinda like the old sayin"If momma ain't happy,no bodies happy).
> So hopefully it was ppm THEN ph.Can't stress enough.


yes i ppm'd them phed, sorry. heres an update.....whats next?  i am cleaning out 5 gal res....do i need to take out airstones, or are they good for res?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

air stones r a must for the nute solution.KEEP EM!
 ur pretty much set!place under lights(u have hps correct?) Hps are ideal 4 flowering.Add some blue spectrum,it'll help w' the stretch ur plants WILL endour w' only red-n-orange spectrum lights.If it where me I'd go 100% floro until u flip em(12/12)This will ensure nice-n-tight internoids.Which is a desirable thing.Another + of floros is u can get serious even conopy,seeing the light can b millimeters away w/ no burn(t5 cool daylight bulbs r tits,I love tits,lol)The cost to run floros( those compast floresents r DD's,LMAO.U know the sqiral ones-good ****) much cheaper then ur hps


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

will this work?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> air stones r a must for the nute solution.KEEP EM!
> ur pretty much set!place under lights(u have hps correct?) Hps are ideal 4 flowering.Add some blue spectrum,it'll help w' the stretch ur plants WILL endour w' only red-n-orange spectrum lights.If it where me I'd go 100% floro until u flip em(12/12)This will ensure nice-n-tight internoids.Which is a desirable thing.Another + of floros is u can get serious even conopy,seeing the light can b millimeters away w/ no burn(t5 cool daylight bulbs r tits,I love tits,lol)The cost to run floros( those compast floresents r DD's,LMAO.U know the sqiral ones-good ****) much cheaper then ur hps


yes, i have 400 hps, but i am not running it at this time. i have had issues with small seedlings and my hps. so for now, and probable a week or two, i am using 2 daylight, and 2 soft white cfl's.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

when should i make uo 3 gallons of solution?   when will my first "dip" be?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheaper/closer=better results


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Cheaper/closer=better results


are those regular floros? you just use them for veg?  what about the 5 gal res i posted earlier?  do i need to make it now?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Everything should be nice n moist now.You want to wait until top of rockwool is on the dry side.Your roots are small,not needing much.Maby in 2 dayz? depending on temp/moister.I sugest keepin a "slight" breeze inorder to strengthen ur stem.Increase wind velocity as stem thickins.Air movement is a powdery mold inhibiter.No airmovement=powdery mold,no good.Wait and make the solution until your first dip.
 Sotty can't give an exact time to water.Get a "feel" for the weight oc the container.What I did to "train" myself to water("dip")in this mannor is took duplicated a pot (w/ the hydroton & cubes,only dry)DRY-and just went by the weight diffrence.Gotta get the "feel" for urself.ITS NOT HARD.You've done everything right on the button,I know u'll get the watering down.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Everything should be nice n moist now.You want to wait until top of rockwool is on the dry side.Your roots are small,not needing much.Maby in 2 dayz? depending on temp/moister.I sugest keepin a "slight" breeze inorder to strengthen ur stem.Increase wind velocity as stem thickins.Air movement is a powdery mold inhibiter.No airmovement=powdery mold,no good.Wait and make the solution until your first dip.
> Sotty can't give an exact time to water.Get a "feel" for the weight oc the container.What I did to "train" myself to water("dip")in this mannor is took duplicated a pot (w/ the hydroton & cubes,only dry)DRY-and just went by the weight diffrence.Gotta get the "feel" for urself.ITS NOT HARD.You've done everything right on the button,I know u'll get the watering down.


thanks dirty, i couldnt do it withought cha. i have feared this point, (where you say, "just wait")  because, i am nervouse about growing now, due to past 2 tries.  it seems as if my other seeds are not going to sprout. so as of now i only have 2 seedlings going. i will germ some more tonight. paper towel style. you rock dirty.:watchplant:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

2 4' t8(sorry fucced up bout t5-their t8) daylight(32w)
 5gal res is purfect.Make it when u need it,unless ur egar.In that case jump on in.
 The res is gonna be made a lil diffrent,kinda.Add ur water(5g bucket IDK maby 3g?)and mark it (outside).This is your 'base"level.As you dip,the level will drop/thus bringing ur ppm up.Evaperation is the main factor here.So before you "dip" fill to level(remember once you add 1/2 the base/replace the entire res.)check ppm/set it.Not give it about 10 min.4 the ph to adjust(give it a good stir(if you have a water pump,lay on its side and leave on 24/7 w/ the airpump.This will keep your nutes good and airrated& mixxed up @ all times).Once you add up or down,wait 10 min 2 adjust.Make sense?
 If you don't add water up to base level 9/10 xs ur ppm will be high.After you initially set up ur res.Ph down will mainly be used!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

let say for kicks you start with a base of 3 gal.You set your [email protected] 150.keep track of how much water is added to acheive the base mark(ie in2 dayz 1 gal evaporated.Mark it on ur calender or put it on your journal I'll help u keep track.then in 2 more dayz another gal. evaporated,thats now over 1/2 your inital base water,time to change.)Make more sense?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

ok, i dig this much about res so far....add filtered water to 5 gal res, about 3 gall. make a mark on water level indicator. check ppm, raise it, wait 10 min, check ph, adjust or leave alone.  once i dip cubes in res, water level in res will decrease.  kets hold it there, because after that i seem confused. do i have the basics?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> let say for kicks you start with a base of 3 gal.You set your [email protected] 150.keep track of how much water is added to acheive the base mark(ie in2 dayz 1 gal evaporated.Mark it on ur calender or put it on your journal I'll help u keep track.then in 2 more dayz another gal. evaporated,thats now over 1/2 your inital base water,time to change.)Make more sense?


yes it makes sense, just remind me because this is the first i am hearing anything like this. how about your new girlsenberries?  got any pics?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

do you folier spray during seedling stage, and with what?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

yes you do.
You have no way to tell(big $ 4 the technology)how much of what nutes are left in your solution ready for your plant..So inorder to insure your solution is full of available nutrience for the plant,once you replace 1/2 the base water,empty/clean then make another.
 I know some dayz you might need to add a smidgen of nutes inorder to stay @ your target ppm,but once again we have no way to tell how much of what is actually used and whats not.
 I'll try a diffrent angle if that didn't shead the light 4 u,brother!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> yes it makes sense, just remind me because this is the first i am hearing anything like this. how about your new girlsenberries? got any pics?


 A couple GREAT guys embedded this formula in my head.I'm just tring to help you avoid lost time due to inadiquit situations.You can take what I advise and run wit it ,or toss it aside.My feelings are not on my sleeves.

Enter "Boysenberry +" into the search,you can follow mine as I follow urs!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Folar spray-lil confussion.U ready?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Folar spray-lil confussion.U ready?


 folier spray, lay it down.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

dirty, buy the way, i have been meaning to ask, what type of hydro does this lay under?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Dirties dro


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Dirties dro


i like it,   heres my res, its cool i had an old dwc bucket, its got the res level indicator, and stones.....


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

spray water temp75-85.
spray once a week-after watering(again in the tub 4 me)
*******same ph ppm is funny 150 res 150 folar(as res increases folar slightly increases)*******
*****86.3 ph 4 folar feed only*****88
Never folar spray in flower(increased poss. of mold)
 I use Advanced Nutrience b-52 for folar and res.
Every1 has a diffrent technic,I'm not saing mines better,I'm sayin after fkn up much time and money this works for me.Very simple,lets you understand the basics.Way cheeper that ebb-n-flo(u think I'm steering u wrong ?)Basicly you'll learn what your plants tryin to say.The leaves can tell all,you just need to know what to look 4.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i like it,  heres my res, its cool i had an old dwc bucket, its got the res level indicator, and stones.....


 
Bytchen I gotta bust out the good-ole wet/dry vac.My ebb-b-flo holds 30gal & my vac about 3,lol.
 Once ur ready,I'll walk u through a cheap azz ebb-n-flo table.UR NOT READY<YET!But if you want to kill time(as u see, I got alot)we can knock 1 out on a small scale,then ur wheels will turn.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> spray water temp75-85.
> spray once a week-after watering(again in the tub 4 me)
> *******same ph ppm is funny 150 res 150 folar(as res increases folar slightly increases)*******
> *****86.3 ph 4 folar feed only*****88
> ...


tell me 86.3 ph is a typo.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i like it,  heres my res, its cool i had an old dwc bucket, its got the res level indicator, and stones.....


 
Dwc,was it a sucess?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Bytchen I gotta bust out the good-ole wet/dry vac.My ebb-b-flo holds 30gal & my vac about 3,lol.
> Once ur ready,I'll walk u through a cheap azz ebb-n-flo table.UR NOT READY<YET!But if you want to kill time(as u see, I got alot)we can knock 1 out on a small scale,then ur wheels will turn.


sure, we will have to get to that at some point.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> tell me 86.3 ph is a typo.


 
Damn,I try to read my posts 2 ensure that doesn't happen,lol
-80.See the ph range 4 folar feeding, IMHO, is same as soil,hench"are you ready"conflicting info,lol.6.0-7.0-depending on what your leaves are saying the prior week,B.S. I know.But I didn't make up the rulez.
IMHO,as long as you keep ur nutes fresh and consistant(very important),with the ph in the optimal range,Its like having the bases loaded with either "bash brother"(jose conseco,mark mcguire,lol)up to bat.Odds are your gonna knock it out the park.Lil of dirtys' guetto Co2, proper air movement,good temps,with a bit of humidity,the only thing holding you back areGENETICS.It's only limitation you have no controle,IMO,is the genetic timits of the strain.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Dwc,was it a sucess?


nope, as soon as i placed seedling into system it stopped growing.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

dirty, when i "dip" plants i can just dip the whole pot and all right?  and how long do you keep them in solution?  also, how long do you let it runoff for?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Everything crystal clear?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

i also have a ppm question.....lets say i ise filtered water, and tap water.(because mt filtered water takes a while to filter.)  and you take out your ppm pen, swirl it around, and it reads 100 ppm.  and i want about 200 ppm.  i understand i want to add nutes to raise it to desired 2oo ppm, but are those 100 that arent nutes impurities?  are they bad?  tell me something about that.  lets say me water reads 200 right from the get...im not ganna add nutes, because ppm will rise...but whats the plant getting?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes the whole pot.15-30secs.bout 10-20min
 Only pic I have,later I'll shoot the 7" clone-solid bud 2 weeks in.Heaviest pre-flowers ever!Nope only 1st run.Looked like auto [email protected]' just flowered on its own.A smell like no other.
 Guess Clones are batter 2,lol


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Yes the whole pot.15-30secs.bout 10-20min
> Only pic I have,later I'll shoot the 7" clone-solid bud 2 weeks in.Heaviest pre-flowers ever!Nope only 1st run.Looked like auto [email protected]' just flowered on its own.A smell like no other.
> Guess Clones are batter 2,lol


crystal clear.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i also have a ppm question.....lets say i ise filtered water, and tap water.(because mt filtered water takes a while to filter.) and you take out your ppm pen, swirl it around, and it reads 100 ppm. and i want about 200 ppm. i understand i want to add nutes to raise it to desired 2oo ppm, but are those 100 that arent nutes impurities? are they bad? tell me something about that. lets say me water reads 200 right from the get...im not ganna add nutes, because ppm will rise...but whats the plant getting?


 There you go.Tap water has every micro-macro mineral needed for young impressonable growth.Problem is it has pipe residue(copper/iron/depends on pipe),clorine(when using tap water u MUST let chlorine evaporate,like 24 hours-open top container.Better to airrate tat water 24 hours first,evap works IMO.It also tends to have farm nun-off, pesticide residue.Mt water?mountain water?If so bingo.Your hooked up.Find a close stream/lake/river,thatd be like pamela andersons tits-perfect,lol(if ur female or this is unwanted -tit comments-let me know and no more-but I love em)
 If u have well water I recommend spending time waitin on the filtered water,IMHO well water is no good for consumption!
 If your water is 150-200 from the gate-let the water stand(airrated is ideal)24 hours then only adjust the ph.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

whats your process of germination?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

I gotta winner 4 ya!Gotta get me bro from work,I'll expl. later.Got pics as I just did,not sure if ready 4 transplant-we'll c.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I gotta winner 4 ya!Gotta get me bro from work,I'll expl. later.Got pics as I just did,not sure if ready 4 transplant-we'll c.


lemme know


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Everytime u use water,I recommend filtered or 24 hour evap.
 Geta lil water in a cup,room temp.Add seeds,put in dark place(cuboard is good)4 12-24 hours.Removefrom dark place.Fold paper towel into 1/4.add beans-n-water.Nice in soaked but not drippin,got it.Plt towel into sandwich zip baggie.leave edge 2" each side unsealed.Seal middle.Get thick wash cloth.Fold in 1/4. put baggie,ziploc side out(2 breath,so to say)place on top of CPU(where the disks go)nice-n-warm.Gray area-NOT HOT @ ALL.cHECH BOTTOM OF BAGGIE,IF HOT ADD NOTHER WASHCLOTH LAYER.Check every 8 hrs(open baggie let breath for a min.& replace)
I sugest bettin a heating pad & timer-ideal 15 min on 15 min off.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> There you go.Tap water has every micro-macro mineral needed for young impressonable growth.Problem is it has pipe residue(copper/iron/depends on pipe),clorine(when using tap water u MUST let chlorine evaporate,like 24 hours-open top container.Better to airrate tat water 24 hours first,evap works IMO.It also tends to have farm nun-off, pesticide residue.Mt water?mountain water?If so bingo.Your hooked up.Find a close stream/lake/river,thatd be like pamela andersons tits-perfect,lol(if ur female or this is unwanted -tit comments-let me know and no more-but I love em)
> If u have well water I recommend spending time waitin on the filtered water,IMHO well water is no good for consumption!
> If your water is 150-200 from the gate-let the water stand(airrated is ideal)24 hours then only adjust the ph.


ok, last night i filled my res up with half filtered, half well water to the base level. ppm was 210. so 12 hours later, its still up there. i am going to dump out half of the water, and fill up to base with filtered. i tested weight of pots with the teqnique you told me witht he dry hydroton, and i think i will dip tonight for the first time.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> There you go.Tap water has every micro-macro mineral needed for young impressonable growth.Problem is it has pipe residue(copper/iron/depends on pipe),clorine(when using tap water u MUST let chlorine evaporate,like 24 hours-open top container.Better to airrate tat water 24 hours first,evap works IMO.It also tends to have farm nun-off, pesticide residue.Mt water?mountain water?If so bingo.Your hooked up.Find a close stream/lake/river,thatd be like pamela andersons tits-perfect,lol(if ur female or this is unwanted -tit comments-let me know and no more-but I love em)
> If u have well water I recommend spending time waitin on the filtered water,IMHO well water is no good for consumption!
> If your water is 150-200 from the gate-let the water stand(airrated is ideal)24 hours then only adjust the ph.


I have a natural spring by me with 110 ppms and it almost killled my plants when I used it.  I would be very careful as to using lake/ stream water.  You really don't know what is in there.  At least tap water is for sure SAFE to consume by humans.  I buy distilled, because my well water sucks.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

i got my ppm down to 147, this way i can bump it up to 200 with flora nova.  dirty, cant i let my runoff go into my res?  i will be changing my res every feeding, due to its only 5 gall.  also i had beans in water over night, they will go into paper towel, and zip bag now.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes run off in res.I dip mine 4 15 secs or so,Remove and hole over the res (kinda angle the pot so water comes out in 1 stream).I do this until the stream starts to flow spuraticly


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's some Boysinberry gettin put under


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

dirty, i gatta question, right now i have ppmed, water getting oxigenated. temps in res are 74. i touch the water and its cold. wont this shock my babies when i dip them?  whats a good temp?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

my temp is 74.5.up 2 79 when I buy water from proc..This is a BlackWidow,it may be shocking to some,lol


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

almost 1.5 months from seed 15" topped 2x.When I cut em down-always egar 2 inspect roots.The roots in the cube are huge!takes up the hole frickin thing.I know some guys have crazy rules about res. temps.Every thing I'm tellin you is 100% exp.Trial and error type style.I spent a grip on tryn to do 2 much.K.I.S.S.Your gonna see the hydro basics,experiensing way better results way quicker than I did for I already broke my nose,so to speak.Questions are good,never think by my reply that I'm defering you from asking.It shows ur comprehending!
 I NEVER could spell.Dirty-bonics


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

cool root pics. they never get "root bound"?  ok, then i guess my res temp will be ok, i have to trust you. you have steered me right so far. i can see new growth so far, thats more than i can say about my attemps, on loolagigi"s crappyponics.  ill post pics up now.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

looking green.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks good.Gonna see some algae.It'll block out as the leaves grow.Next x fold in 1/2 and cut a slit 1/2 way up,open place+lil tape,lol.LOL,its ur grow doing great.Growth @ this size is slow.If its not growin up,if cond. r right,its growin down.Remember our leaves tell all.Not too green-next is burnt leave tips.Gotta b more careful in this aspect.We water strait to our roots.They will kinda "expect" us to make sure we keep their water nice-n-sweet,so to speek!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Looks good.Gonna see some algae.It'll block out as the leaves grow.Next x fold in 1/2 and cut a slit 1/2 way up,open place+lil tape,lol.LOL,its ur grow doing great.Growth @ this size is slow.If its not growin up,if cond. r right,its growin down.Remember our leaves tell all.Not too green-next is burnt leave tips.Gotta b more careful in this aspect.We water strait to our roots.They will kinda "expect" us to make sure we keep their water nice-n-sweet,so to speek!


i fixed the plastic like you said. works quit nicely.  yeah, growth seems a little slow, when will it pick up?  i think im ganna dip in about an hour, then wait 2 days.  whatcha think?  i have res bruin, with a "nice-sweet"  mixture at 220 ppm, gatta check ph now, lemme get back to ya.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

dirty, ph was 8.1, got it down to 6.5. whatcha think about its first feeding?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on whats the "target ph"?Do not dip!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

I say 2 week ull be like cart wheels-n-round a bouts.No patients go find a dealer,lol.Just kick it.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

take ph-adjust(please mix REAL GOOD),WAIT 10 min,take ph-adjust(please mix REAL GOOD),WAIT 10 min,take ph-adjust(please mix REAL GOOD),WAIT 10 min,take ph-adjust(please mix REAL GOOD),
 Treat ur roots good-they'll thrive and all will b good.
***************5.6**********************5.5-5.8**********


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Is ur ph pen calibrated? How do you do it?Every important.Explain 2 me ur method!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Is ur ph pen calibrated? How do you do it?Every important.Explain 2 me ur method!


my target ph is 6.5....i have been stirring very well. bubbling water too with air stones.  my ph pen is a month old, and i read instuctions on how to calibrate. they gave me a i think 7.0 solution, they said dip in solution, and turn screw to raise or lower pen to 7.0.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

at least i thought it was 6.5, your saying 5.8?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

5.6 is best 5.5-5.8 is exceptable!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> 5.6 is best 5.5-5.8 is exceptable!


ok, its at 5.8. ppm is at 217.  still no dipping?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

1st.Not sure bout the brand of ur pen.Mines Hana.2 screws.4.01 & 7.01.2 solutions that corospond(4.01,7.01)open both solutions,put pen in 4.01.Wait 2 min 4 pen to jump around.Adjust-4.01.Now VERY IMPORTANT! Dip pen into clean water,wipe access water off and "fling"pen until all moister is off pen!Put into 7.01 wait 2 min.Adjust.Dip in clean water(no ph buffers,no added nutes!)go back and forth(took me bout 20x today.)until each time u dip into solution it says 4.01 or 7.01


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Dip away.If your confident on your pen,lol.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.gtghydroponics.com/store/0-0-918.htm


ph and ec/tds are same brand.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

1 screw 4 calibration? Each brand is diffrent!Grab ur 5.8 and dip,dip,dip away!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> 1 screw 4 calibration? Each brand is diffrent!Grab ur 5.8 and dip,dip,dip away!


has been done, will post pics tomm night. dirty, with this type of hydro, would "dipping" the plant make a certain change, weather good or bad?  as opessed to a soil grow?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

with this type of hydro, would "dipping" the plant make a certain change, weather good or bad? as opessed to a soil grow?

? Not to clear or what you mean,sorry!
I'm gonna post a Wonderberry @ day? 12/12 on june 20th,lol

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=499202#post499202
Check her out!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

would change in plants condition, like new growth, or maybe a bad sign show up faster in hydro then in a soil grow?  fi you still dont understand, i cant really state it differently.sorry.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, your leaves tell all.Problem?
 Growth lil slow @ first(soil also).Having doubts?Recieving critisism,haters?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Yes, your leaves tell all.Problem?
> Growth lil slow @ first(soil also).Having doubts?Recieving critisism,haters?


no probs, if im right, i am watching the second set of leaves appear quite fast. critics, yes, haters not yet.  check your pm.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

I can't count as high as their r ways 2 grow.I told ya from the start,this is my way.Run w/ it or don't,no feelings on my sleeves.All my plants are hand "dipped" up to bout 15" or so just depends,lol.I'll show ya what it be in 1.5 months.Mind you I'k a big time TOPPPPPPER,lol.It slows vertical growth(hint,hint)but produces bushes.be right back!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

The feature lady is U.K.Cheese(skunkxcheese)Can't describe the smell,BOBM.1 week in flower aroma is overpowering gals in week 3.The U.K. rocks!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

nice topping. seems your dirtyponics is working just fine. whats the second bucket for, the one with the hydroton at the bottom. what do you use it to house yout root ball bucket?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

Bottom pot only 4 roots.When they get longer movings a lil crazy.Found this helps 20000%


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Bottom pot only 4 roots.When they get longer movings a lil crazy.Found this helps 20000%


do roots grow into the hydroton in the bottom pot?  and if so, wonth they "break" when you remove top pot to dip?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

I know a guy who uses DWC he busts out sizzers and cuts his roots all the time."wonth they "break" when you remove top pot to dip?"
 And?,so?what bout it?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

Roots break leaves die and plants hermi.WELCOME


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Roots break leaves die and plants hermi.WELCOME


gotcha, well just sittin back, everything seems just fine so far.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

How do you leaf tips look?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

Loolagigi,6/30/09 is what were callin day 1.Keep ur ppm @ round 200 4 1 week.Because it works.(unless ur leaves look burnt,do they?)On the 6th gonna jump to 500,leaves tell all.keep them @ 500 4 a week.Read the leaves the entire time.If the tip starta to turn a yellow,brown,black lookin color then its too strong(as long as ur conf. about your ph,ph will break u EVERY TIME)in wich we'll back off em(nutes),drop 150 or so.Gotta figure out where they stand,can they take a lot of nutes,do we need to stay on the weeker side?Would help if you knew more bout the "bag seed" like where it was grown,whats it called,ect.....
 Kinda like a blind man on a mine field.ANY SECOND SOMETHING COULD GO WRONG.
 Dont freak out if we give em a lil too much @ first.TRIAL AND ERROR.This is why you see a lot of guyz tellin peps 1 strain @ a time @ 1st.You gotta react,properly.This is also why guys grow MOMS.Growin the same strain over and over.Once you get the feel 4 her then its 2nd nature.
 Bubba kush 4 example.Put her and Napelese kush in the same 3 x 3 table.The entire flower(I hand dip early in life,get to know plant better-tables 4 flower.They get heavy.Well build u 1 in due time).
 O.k. back 2 the table.The Bubba kush was never fed up to her potential.Reson being the darn Napelese kept burning.So I was basicly over feeding 1 while underfeeding the other.Trial and error.But I learned!I dropped the Nap.,the bubbas gonna stay.
 I only show you "green" pics,lol.I got a bunch of burnt up plants.Cost me a lot of money to get where I am.Nobody helping me out.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

new addition


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

Suscess is sweet.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

cant say i have been able to watch my plants grow in soil, like this!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

did u get em into the cubes o.k.?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 3, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> did u get em into the cubes o.k.?


did i get what in the cubes ok?   im lost.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

seedlings,lol IDK probably lastnight.Did you plant the germinated seeds?in the cubes?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> seedlings,lol IDK probably lastnight.Did you plant the germinated seeds?in the cubes?


yeah, they have been in there since i posted the pic. hope i put them in the right way, taproot down....pointed end of the seed down.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

hey dirty, can is it possible to over water using this method?  for example a dwc setup is constantly airating and watering roots, and ebb and flow waters and feeds a couple to several times a day. i dipped our plants 2 days ago.  i looked under black plastic, and the cube still seems pretty moist on the top. obviously i cant tell what the bottom of the cube is like. would you say its ok to make up a solution today, and maybe dip tonight or tomm?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

The water is heavy.As the top is still moist,I guarentee the bottoms cool!Go ahead and mix it up!tonight is cool
 Taproot down,woohoo.As the seed comes out the cube,what i do is get a spraybottle w/ water only.I help the plant remove the seed.Moiuster and fingernail is my technic.Then after gental removal there will b a skin holding the feeder leaves together.Once again w/ your nail gently pull up on skin freeing the feeder leaf.The feederleaf will b whitish dont trip.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

Over water yes.You could leave the cube in the water too long.The cube hold air very well.C when u pull the pot out,as it comes out the water the water is pulled out the bottom,as this process happens air is pulled in from the top.Get that?You could probably water 1nc a day if u wish!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Over water yes.You could leave the cube in the water too long.The cube hold air very well.C when u pull the pot out,as it comes out the water the water is pulled out the bottom,as this process happens air is pulled in from the top.Get that?You could probably water 1nc a day if u wish!


cool, mixing up nutes now, checking ph....ppm is 220, and ph is 5.6


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

good deal.Is it as hard as you thought?It'll get easier as you go!Your seeds,bagseed?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> good deal.Is it as hard as you thought?It'll get easier as you go!Your seeds,bagseed?


yeah, the 2 that are growing are supposed to be kush, but who knows. and the ones germing, are bagseed too, but good mids. happy 4th, got any plans?   i think i might wait until 9 pm to dip plants. as long as i cant over water them.  i only dip for 10 seconds, the 5 minutes for runoff.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

What do the leaves say?Nice-n-green?too green?yellow?
sounds like your on track!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> What do the leaves say?Nice-n-green?too green?yellow?
> sounds like your on track!


maybe too green, if there is such a thing, ill post pics in a little


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

interesting.....wanna c


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

here they are, they look greener in person. in the pic it looks like the ends are lighter, but there the same green. crappy cam.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

dirty, whe you turn your ppm meter on does it read 000, or something else?  what about ph meter?  i know there diff, just curiouse.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

:watchplant: 
Lookin good!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

pph reads oo.1.  ph differs.I now cal. 1nce a day


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> pph reads oo.1. ph differs.I now cal. 1nce a day


how do you calibrate everyday?  when i baught mine it came with a small package of solution to test, and adjust with. was i supposed to save that crap?  or do i have to buy it.  for my ph pen, directions told me to place it in a 7.o solution, then turn 1 screw to adjust to 7.0  my tds tester had anothe rsolution with a weird number like 1230.  so i dipped it and adjusted it to the 1230 number. after that, instructions said calibration was  complete.  so when i usually use my tds, and turn it on, it reads 000, until i place in solution.  now, it starts off at like 55, oe 101. so if i have a brain, i guess i have to subtract the orogional number from solution number.  and my ph pen starts at whatever it wants.  sometime 5, or 7.  but when i dip it , it moves, and stabilizes.  damn pens.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

Same green.Great job.Watch the inside of new growth.Hard to explain pics tonight.As the plant grows,the leaves get bigger.As they come out the stalk watch em.Thats kinda tellin a story,so to speak.As the plants needs for nutes increase the leaf tends to get a-lil lighter.You kinda know your on target if the leaf is a nice solid green.As you tend to go overboard on the nutes the leaf will turn a multitude of green to blue shades.The sooner your able to read the leaves the more she'll love you back.Get to know her!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

as long as it stabilizes,imo its workin.As 4 starting w/ crazy #s sounds to me like you may not rinse/wipe/then shake before replacing cap?IDK hydro store w/ have ph caL. solution.I got bottles w/ caps-just NEVER cross contaminate!
IMO your plants look GOOD.don't subtract nothin,might burn then.Don't get overly anchous and start thinking bout bumping up the nutes on me unless we're gonna have a memorial service here soon,lol.CHILL looks good!No above cube growth meens iner cube growth.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> as long as it stabilizes,imo its workin.As 4 starting w/ crazy #s sounds to me like you may not rinse/wipe/then shake before replacing cap?IDK hydro store w/ have ph caL. solution.I got bottles w/ caps-just NEVER cross contaminate!
> IMO your plants look GOOD.don't subtract nothin,might burn then.Don't get overly anchous and start thinking bout bumping up the nutes on me unless we're gonna have a memorial service here soon,lol.CHILL looks good!No above cube growth meens iner cube growth.


i think i made  a boo boo.....instead of waiting for 3 gallons of r/o water out of filter, i figured, i would use less water, in a narrower res.  so, i us.ed my 5, and filled just above airstones....i calibrated ppm, and ph, i drained it into my new dipping container.  damn pots wouldnt fit, so in a panich, i used half soulution for 1 plant and other hald for another, and top feed, by pourind solution over cubes, and hydroton. i should have found a container that fit the pot. duh.  as i see it, it shouldnt effect it too much, as roots are not even past the rockwool yet. did i make a seriouse boo boo?  i know how to fix it next, use larger container to dip in


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL,its cool.Lil drippin,plant ain't trippin


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 4, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> LOL,its cool.Lil drippin,plant ain't trippin


ill take your word


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 6, 2009)

Did u abandon ship?Hows ur 4th?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 6, 2009)

1st 2 pics are new sprouts,,,, second 2 are 6 days old/.....last pic has a problem on the leafs.  started today, what is it?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 6, 2009)

do i need to flush????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  new to this....


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Phonytoast (Jul 6, 2009)

I havent grown with the little ball things yet (I am high and not looking it up) but I am pretty sure you shouldnt worry too much unless it gets worse tommorow. Its young it should be fine.

However I could be wrong but I do know you can over care for your plant.


In relation to your small plant with the spots.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 6, 2009)

blurry pic,almost looks like "reddish" color from hydroton,take a clearer pic,please


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 6, 2009)

On your new sprouts don't jump into hydroton in pot so fast.I want you/need to see the roots as they grow out of 4 or 6" cube!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 7, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> On your new sprouts don't jump into hydroton in pot so fast.I want you/need to see the roots as they grow out of 4 or 6" cube!


but this is the only plant showing signs of this so far. just my luck!  i need to feed my plants tonight, and my well water pump took a ****. plumbers are on there way. i tried to prime the pump, and it just gets hot as hell.  hopefully they will show up soon, and use a spare i have in the garage. this is a rental, so lanlords paying the tab.  thank god.  anyway, heres a closer picture. hope your 4th rocked. i stayed home.  let me know whatcha think, looks like nuts to me.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 7, 2009)

What dripped on it?.Only 1?hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 7, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> What dripped on it?.Only 1?hmmmmmmmmmm


i did folier spray, prior to your permission. but i sprayed both. weird. looks like nuts right?  its still growing. im sure it will make it, but trying to fix the problem.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 7, 2009)

is there anybody out there?  (floyd)


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

can't fix the past.Leaves tell me to tell you NO MORE FOLLAR SPRAY.Their happy(new growth nice-n-green)now,continue to procede on!
 Thats what they tell me.Hows the pump?Dont get parinoid and water strait well water,that could be the problem.The cube is VERY VERY VERY absorbant.After 1 week(remember day 1?) bump the ppm 2 400.Everything is lookin 100.Good job


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

Look @ my Wonderberry,see how the leaves where turning a multitute of yellow to burn,that was ph.Look @ the new growth,ph is corrected.Nutes is more of a tip burn(Once you see that back of the nutes 100-150 until signs are gone).Once a leaf is burnt due to folar spray,drip,ph,or ppm problems the leaf is a gonner,but dont remove until 60% of green is gone


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 8, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> can't fix the past.Leaves tell me to tell you NO MORE FOLLAR SPRAY.Their happy(new growth nice-n-green)now,continue to procede on!
> Thats what they tell me.Hows the pump?Dont get parinoid and water strait well water,that could be the problem.The cube is VERY VERY VERY absorbant.After 1 week(remember day 1?) bump the ppm 2 400.Everything is lookin 100.Good job


thanks for the compliment, pat your back too. plants look good.  pumps fixed, and hell no, i would never use tap, well water its 560 ppm, lol


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah i fed 3 times allready, ill bump up to 400 on the or tenth, whenever it needs it.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 8, 2009)

wonderberry, here i come


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

That water is harder than the thugs down the street,LOL.Do not use!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

All 25 Boysenberry+ survived,so stoked


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 8, 2009)

that rocks, i just counted my 12 cubes from germing, and looks like only one might not make it. growing fun as hell.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

If it appears that any are having truble,help them out.I mean if they are not shedding their shell,slip it off.Or the "coating" that sometimes holds the leaves together,even though the shell are off.
The "pump" I was referrring to was your well pump.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 8, 2009)

copy that


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

Hows the cab turnin out?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 9, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Hows the cab turnin out?


good. i have a my 400 hps obviously, but its summer here, and all the ventilation and air cooled hood i could use, just isnt very efficient. temps go up to high 80's.  so, i have been using 4 cfl's for the little ones for now, and just today i upgraded cfl's......16 toatal, heres pics........as you can see there is 2 bulbs missing, i dropped them. ill hit the store up tomm. and i alsi raised the pots a little close than in pics. temps went up some so i turned on 465 fan, let me see what the temps are right now........80.2 at 54 r/h. so far so good. i am afraid that when the time comes to flower, the hps is ganna make me spent more loot on cooling, but well see, maybe by then the temps outside will relax some...


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 9, 2009)

here ya go, i used half day light , and half soft white bulbs


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good so far. I like the panels you built there. Very nice my friend. Hopefully you can get temps in control. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks for sharin man.  im a watch along. im interested on sein ya results.  ya room looks bout exactly same size my flower room. and my last grow before one goin now i used same number cfl's as you and all 26watters as well.
  and considering all the abuse i put em thru wit my beginner hands i still think i had a alright turnout on em tho. and now im runnin 20 cfls same 26watters. and more plants. really tight fit in my room butits still workin nice considering they cfl's.
  you are keepin the lights closer to ya plants than in the pix tho right?
  if not, might i suggest ya give em a boost closer to the lights or bring ya lights down to they level more. when i was runnin 16 cfl's i only had a 4 inch puter fan for exhaust as well as a 4 inch pc fan for intake.
 granted i had to keep my door to the grow open durrin lites on  it still got pretty warm in there tho.
  maybe check wally world for them 4 inch high velocity fans... i believe i paid 7bux each for mine. and i got two blowin down the ballast line of all my cfl's. and it help wonders really.
  they got a piece on the fan that'll allow you to hang it nice nd neat right on the edge of ya hood too.
  grab a few of them and put two on ya hood and one blowin down across te canopy/tops of ya plants and you should be able kep it a bit cooler even. 
 also another thing that may help is i noticed in ya pic above ya got two ventillation Puter fans. i assume ones intake and ones exhaust,no?   i think you'd find better results havin ya exhaust closer to the top ya cab there. maybe right up by the lites and that way it can suck out the hot air comin off the lights from the high velocity fans blowin down ya litebulbs ballasts.
  i dig the setup totally man the way it is.  im jsut tryin to throw out a few things for ya that i found to be very effective in my runn wit cfls and that bein i had 16 as well last grow.
 my rooms  only 2.5' x 2.8' x 3.5ft high


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 10, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> thanks for sharin man. im a watch along. im interested on sein ya results. ya room looks bout exactly same size my flower room. and my last grow before one goin now i used same number cfl's as you and all 26watters as well.
> and considering all the abuse i put em thru wit my beginner hands i still think i had a alright turnout on em tho. and now im runnin 20 cfls same 26watters. and more plants. really tight fit in my room butits still workin nice considering they cfl's.
> you are keepin the lights closer to ya plants than in the pix tho right?
> if not, might i suggest ya give em a boost closer to the lights or bring ya lights down to they level more. when i was runnin 16 cfl's i only had a 4 inch puter fan for exhaust as well as a 4 inch pc fan for intake.
> ...


thanks man. awesome info. plants are doing well for 10 days/// heres some pics. ppm is 375, and ph is 5.9. dirty, where ya at?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 10, 2009)

lookin good.So sorry,I feel like something is rippin me hips in2.I feel cold/hot/clammy.
 It looks as though the left plant had direct contact w/ runoff.No biggy,b careful.If you drip on the plant(maby moving after dippin ?) just leave it outta the direct light until she is dry.
 I like the node placement w/ compact floros/floros.Much tighter! Glad to see your doing the damn thing.
 I check ur thread daily,seem to have it under controle,4 the mean time.
 Any questions bout Dirtys dro?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 10, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> lookin good.So sorry,I feel like something is rippin me hips in2.I feel cold/hot/clammy.
> It looks as though the left plant had direct contact w/ runoff.No biggy,b careful.If you drip on the plant(maby moving after dippin ?) just leave it outta the direct light until she is dry.
> I like the node placement w/ compact floros/floros.Much tighter! Glad to see your doing the damn thing.
> I check ur thread daily,seem to have it under controle,4 the mean time.
> Any questions bout Dirtys dro?


no q"s yet.....just compliments.......thank you!:holysheep:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 10, 2009)

The simplisity


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 11, 2009)

fed last night, 5.9 ph, with a ppm of like 260.  lots of babies.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 11, 2009)

lot-o-water.Dont trip.The rockwool cubes hold a gang of water,maby the cubes are water logged.I dont like to put in pots until bout 6-8"high.My reasoning is simple.Once I dip me plant,Leave submerged 4 15-30 sec.Once I remove said plant from water I give it a-lil squeeze,nothing major(dont want to damage roots,lol).Just enough so as I move them around they don't drip ANYTHING.
 Yopur makin progress,maby your ladies dont like 5.9?There is no set ph,it varries strain to strain.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 11, 2009)

heres some pics. ppm is 375, and ph is 5.9. dirty, where ya at?
fed last night, 5.9 ph, with a ppm of like 260
 What are you doing?DONT DO THAT!Why are you droppin the ppm?Consistantcy!
 The plant on the left is NOT nute burn!375ppm play w/ ur ph(5.5-5.9)anything else ur askin 4 trouble?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 11, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> heres some pics. ppm is 375, and ph is 5.9. dirty, where ya at?
> fed last night, 5.9 ph, with a ppm of like 260
> What are you doing?DONT DO THAT!Why are you droppin the ppm?Consistantcy!
> The plant on the left is NOT nute burn!375ppm play w/ ur ph(5.5-5.9)anything else ur askin 4 trouble?


260 was a typo. you told me around 400, so 360-375 was where it was, sorry.  yeah, i think it might be too much water. i am going to wait a little longer between dips and see if they perk up.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 11, 2009)

Ya only reason you back down is if their burnt!Look good.

"i am going to wait a little longer between dips and see if they perk up" B careful
 O.k. your nutes are added 2 ur water,absorbed into the cube.The roots uptake water/nutes as needed.As the water evaporates the nute consentration is greater(mix up some nutes,375, and put in a cup,place said cup by a window.Come back in 24 hours,the ppm is gonna b alot higher).
 The cube DOES NOT need to be completely submerged inorder to uptake water/nute solution.Dip your pot so bout 1/4 of cube is in water.Trust me here.This will eliminate the "droopyness" of the leaves.
 Now your lil seedlings,give em a gental squeeze b4 replacing under the light.You dont want the cubes drentched so to speak.
 Do you have more 4" cubes?Put em in.You don't want the inital TAP ROOT to air prune(once it hits direct air it basicly stops vertical growth.This is fine later in life,now the root is essential).Just dont put into pots,yet.
 Remember 200 ppm 5.6 ph 4 the water 4 the cubes!Don't leave the cube soakin 4 2 long(I drop into bucket,let sink,wait 4 air bubbles to do their thing,give it a squeeze while submerged,let it refill,then remove and squeeze out the excess.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 11, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Ya only reason you back down is if their burnt!Look good.
> 
> "i am going to wait a little longer between dips and see if they perk up" B careful
> O.k. your nutes are added 2 ur water,absorbed into the cube.The roots uptake water/nutes as needed.As the water evaporates the nute consentration is greater(mix up some nutes,375, and put in a cup,place said cup by a window.Come back in 24 hours,the ppm is gonna b alot higher).
> ...


awesome tips bro. ok next time i dip the 2 that are in pots, i will just dip until the cube gets 1/4 ish soaked.  i hope that works....i trust ya.  yes i only have 6 4" cubes, so i will pick the 6 best seedlings to transplant into the bigger cubes. 200 ppm, at 5.6. thanks brother.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 11, 2009)

yep 1/4 ish.Now its changed a bit.Since not totally submerged let sit-n-soak,30-45 secs or so.This ensures water absorbtion 2 the top.Make sence?You want the cube moist enough the roots r NOT searching 4 water,but not waterlogger.I know catch 22,right!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 11, 2009)

dirty, i just transplanted 5 babies into 4" cubes....can i wait till tomm to cover tops of cubes with plastic, in order to discourage algea?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 11, 2009)

ya


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 12, 2009)

been working on my 68 camaro paint job, been lazy with the grow this weekend. everything seems ok. i ran out of bigger cubes, so that why there are some in the small ones. and yes, i need to plastic my cubes.  whats up dirty, see anything i can improve on?  laterz


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 12, 2009)

looks 100 from here.1 thing.Looks like you folar fed,y?Very tricky!Light/water/nutes=poss.funeral.C how the water is beadded up,add 1 liny winny drop of cascade(spreadder,stopps beading-heat burns from light and nute magnification)
 Check out my Boysenberry+ grow.I took some pics of how to reconize when to bump the nutes up.If you notice it looks like they lacking zinc,sulfer,nitrogen.If I did not know the PH,thats where 1 would assume the problem lies.My ph is 5.5-5.72,not a problem there.This is tellin me Bump em up!!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 12, 2009)

Camaro,vrum vrum screeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 12, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> looks 100 from here.1 thing.Looks like you folar fed,y?Very tricky!Light/water/nutes=poss.funeral
> Check out my Boysenberry+ grow.I took some pics of how to reconize when to bump the nutes up.If you notice it looks like they lacking zinc,sulfer,nitrogen.If I did not know the PH,thats where 1 would assume the problem lies.My ph is 5.5-5.72,not a problem there.This is tellin me Bump em up!!


acually i just sprayed with phed water/r/o.  camaro, yeah its ganna be gun metal greay, metalic.  window had name and numbers on it, its covered up.  ill check out the girlsenberry.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2009)

dirty, lets say i pour water from my r/o and its 150 ppm before i add any nutes. lets say i need 400 ppm for my plants.  do i still keep my pen at 400, or 550?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't count out the 150 your filters not filtering.If 400 is your goal then add 250 of nutes.Your ph up/down should do minimal ppm adjusting.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2009)

:hubba: 





			
				DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Can't count out the 150 your filters not filtering.If 400 is your goal then add 250 of nutes.Your ph up/down should do minimal ppm adjusting.


so the ppm in my water needs to be part of my total ppm. plants look droopy, i will dip tonight.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 13, 2009)

Got a question 4 ya, what are yor temps. lookin like? How close r your lights?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 13, 2009)

so the ppm in my water needs to be part of my total ppm. Its how I do it.People most likely differ here?I think if you do it the other way(initial ppm 150 + target ppm 400 = 550)and it works,stay with it.JMHO.If you try to keep it consistant,then its a lil easier to fix it.
 Hows the girls doing,droopin?Any sign of burn or stress?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Got a question 4 ya, what are yor temps. lookin like? How close r your lights?


79 r/h 55.  lights are 3" away.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> so the ppm in my water needs to be part of my total ppm. Its how I do it.People most likely differ here?I think if you do it the other way(initial ppm 150 + target ppm 400 = 550)and it works,stay with it.JMHO.If you try to keep it consistant,then its a lil easier to fix it.
> Hows the girls doing,droopin?Any sign of burn or stress?


drooping a little, but its been 3 days since last dip, which 3 days has been the norm for feeding so far. heres pics before feeding tonight. and then we can compare pics tommorow after YOU tell me whats best in your eyes......


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2009)

i used to be able to get my plants to dry out in soil, and they would droop, then i would feed, and they would reach for the sky.  was hoping for that in this grow too.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2009)

"is there any dirty out there"  Floyd


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2009)

dirty or no dirty, 375 ppm at 5.7 ph gatta hit the hay, we shall see tommorow.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

My bad,went to Santa Monica beach.We gotta party to!Dirty water,nice view!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

I think you should dip every other day,as of now.Lil diffrent then soil.Kinda stunts the dro when the leaves hang to low.If you ever come to see your gals and their droopin real real bad,like maby ding,NO NUTES>U WILL BURN.Ph water only.Not the droopy ur lookin 4 b 4 watering.A sick lookin droop.
 375 5.7 is doing you justice,keep it up!
 Height is a restriction,correct.Time to top.I like toppin,let me know what u think!Top once now and take 2 clones in bout 2 weeks!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 14, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> My bad,went to Santa Monica beach.We gotta party to!Dirty water,nice view!


cool man. never been out west. its acually on my things to do list. i wanted to move near mendicino a while ago, but baby on the way changes lots of things. anyway, sounds like you had fun.:hubba:


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 14, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I think you should dip every other day,as of now.Lil diffrent then soil.Kinda stunts the dro when the leaves hang to low.If you ever come to see your gals and their droopin real real bad,like maby ding,NO NUTES>U WILL BURN.Ph water only.Not the droopy ur lookin 4 b 4 watering.A sick lookin droop.
> 375 5.7 is doing you justice,keep it up!
> Height is a restriction,correct.Time to top.I like toppin,let me know what u think!Top once now and take 2 clones in bout 2 weeks!


every other day?  your the boss. should i add nutes every other day too?  yeah, i have height restriction to a point. and i also have been reading about topping and fming.  crazy minds think alike.  if i see them drooping really bad i will post pics. i dont want to make moron mistakes. i know its not rocket science, but i also know how easy it is to fkup healthy plants.  yeah, 375....last night, they look like the leaves got bigger from this morning till getting home from work.  thanks for the support.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> cool man. never been out west. its acually on my things to do list. i wanted to move near mendicino a while ago, but baby on the way changes lots of things. anyway, sounds like you had fun.:hubba:


 

 You now know somebody down south,anytime.Brother


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

should i add nutes every other day too?  Brother B-4 every dipping,alwayz attend to the res.Its a beautiful thing.Every time you dip,you flush out the oldnutes into the new mixter(thus no build up making the nute level in the medium-rockwool& hydroton-higher than the water we're feeding.NUTE LOCKOUT.Ph lock out is diffrent,plant cant absorb nutes because ph outta wack.The nutes r there but the range is to far outta WACK.Kinda like a scubba diver w/ full air but no airline.NO WAY TO TRAVEL WHERE NEEDED),while absorbing the "good stuff".This is a problem w/ newby dwc.Gotta keep water ppm/ph consistant.Less water means higher nute consitration,no tellin what its doing to the ph.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

First top the new growth @ top.get tweezers-hand sanitizer,clean,slight heat(B CAREFUL_FLAMABLE).Open up the new growth w 1 hand.W tweezers in other pinch off new growth.Finished.Let me know how it was!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

Brother I can hook you up with the names of some great reffrense books 4 ya.
 Marijuana garden saver.J.C Stritch edit by Ed Rosenthal.And the Grow Bible Jeorge Cerv... dont wanna massacure the name to much,u know the guy.Will P.M. you good links when not so "relaxed"


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 14, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> should i add nutes every other day too? Brother B-4 every dipping,alwayz attend to the res.Its a beautiful thing.Every time you dip,you flush out the oldnutes into the new mixter(thus no build up making the nute level in the medium-rockwool& hydroton-higher than the water we're feeding.NUTE LOCKOUT.Ph lock out is diffrent,plant cant absorb nutes because ph outta wack.The nutes r there but the range is to far outta WACK.Kinda like a scubba diver w/ full air but no airline.NO WAY TO TRAVEL WHERE NEEDED),while absorbing the "good stuff".This is a problem w/ newby dwc.Gotta keep water ppm/ph consistant.Less water means higher nute consitration,no tellin what its doing to the ph.


so in a nut shell, your saying add nutes every dip. i just need the correct nutes and ph.? thats what i got from your response.  btw, is there a lot of jobs where your at?  i am a welder by trade if that helps.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

B more specific many variations of welding.Can you pass x-ray,U.T.?Overhead ?Can you weld corners,properly.I was a headder inspector @ an air x-changer manufacturing plant in O.K. 4 a while,level 2 x-ray,wet mag,level 1 U.T.Mig,flux,rod,tig.I'm @ the heart of goverment projects,airplane,power,water.A wide range of welding jobs round these parts.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes keep you res in target ppm ph range b-4 each dip,ALWAYS


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

plants are very droopy, leaves arent as green as before last feeding. i think im just ganna give them ph water.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey bro.Droopy not as green.2x check ph calibration of pen.Bump up nutes.No ph water only.Lack of green is leaves way of speakin,slow down brother.Add 100 ppm(475-500)Dont trip we gotta figure out what we got here.Lack of ppm is less green.Droopyness is water me related.Dont trip add dipper more frequently.Roots are now well established.Remember if your not alone,but only 1 set of footprints to be found,somebody is being carried!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Hey bro.Droopy not as green.2x check ph calibration of pen.Bump up nutes.No ph water only.Lack of green is leaves way of speakin,slow down brother.Add 100 ppm(475-500)Dont trip we gotta figure out what we got here.Lack of ppm is less green.Droopyness is water me related.Dont trip add dipper more frequently.Roots are now well established.Remember if your not alone,but only 1 set of footprints to be found,somebody is being carried!


so you want me to feed tonight at 475?  ok. btw, some lower leaves have what seems to be burn marks in spots, but newer growth has none, just light green instead of dark green.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

yes as roots are more developed in time feeding will become daily,then 2x.Its cool to fluntuate ph 2 a degree.5.5-5.9 ppm keep it consistant.Watch the light green get darker over night.It's cool.Your learning the signs nicely.The key is reacting!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Each time you dip w/ ph water only your depleating(remember the first reaction in every dip is flush,then replenish)nute to root availability ratio.Ph only is nute free.Roots need nutes to develope.If droopin bad dip ph water only.BUT after revived wait 1 hour and give nutes,cool.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

whatcha think?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

They look good!Check ph calibration,nute calibration


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> They look good!Check ph calibration,nute calibration


droopy, they look like they arent as robust.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

its o.k. Ever went to youtube and watched time laps mmj grow?Caught her w/ pants down,so to speek,lol.Good daddy,get through this and presents for future grows!!!!!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

i have no ph and ec calibrate solution. it came with small packet when baught a month ago, and have not baught any yet.  moneys tight. i will get asap.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

i think they are water logged, im ganna let them sit till i get home tomorow night. pots feel heavy. also the spots i think are from the ph water i spray on them. maybe from light hitting the water, and leaving burns.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> B more specific many variations of welding.Can you pass x-ray,U.T.?Overhead ?Can you weld corners,properly.I was a headder inspector @ an air x-changer manufacturing plant in O.K. 4 a while,level 2 x-ray,wet mag,level 1 U.T.Mig,flux,rod,tig.I'm @ the heart of goverment projects,airplane,power,water.A wide range of welding jobs round these parts.


i am a pipefitter/structural steel/fabricator. mostly fab shops. cant tig yet, but the only cert i have earned was a 2g.  i know guys who have all kinds of certs, and cant weld for crap. certs are good on resume's, but dont necessarily meen someone is a "good" molten metal munipulator.:hubba:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep certs only get cha in the door.If you can walk your dog cleanly round the pipe after fit up,ting all ends w/out failing die/pen test.All good!lots of jobs for quality welders in area.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

The ph tds solution is cheap.Lil packets 4 a $1 @ hydro stores.Just re-seal w/ molten lighter,lol


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Got it droopy w/ heavy pot is waterlogged.yellowing may be ph onballance.Hate to see you drop out now,there gettin there!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 15, 2009)

i know i am a hypocrit, but i just fed at 475. 5.6 ph ill know in the am what happens , later


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Hows it lookin? 
 When I was building air cooled exchangers they where adding a pipeline from Alaska to Colorodo.Pipefitters where makin like 25-30 a hour.The great lay is still going on,my buddy is still in O.K. building the exchangers.Might want to jump on that wagon.Plenty jobs round here,mostly goverment contracted jobs(security clearance needed,no felonies,drug charges.This is a militaried zone,so to speek.Where sourounded by military bases


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 16, 2009)

:ignore: big ones are 17 days old, is that normal? i think i am ganna top the next set of new growth, whatcha think?   and can you elaberate more on taking clones of plants 2 weeks after topping? also, dirty, last night when i fed i peeked under plastic on top, and saw some roots comming out the side of cube into hydroton.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Roots will be everywhere,Wnen I choppem down the ENTIRE 4" cube is like ROOTS.Good deal.You want to play w/ ppm once plant is cool w/ it.Have you noticedwhere the new growth appears it changes from a lighter green(bump in the nutes50-100)to a deep green-blueish(hold up no more need to hold steady).Hence the leaves talk to ya.They say a lot more when things are headded south.Water the bigger ones 1nce a night now.The others let em dry a bit so the roots will run a bit.Building a foundation.
 No good root system is like askin Q.C. to check a lay-out,only you didn't have the revission b-4 fabrication.The idea is there,but its not up to customer specs.You can work w/ it if you get what I'm sayin!

About the under root growth,from the bag down you/ll see root growth.all good.Not nearlly as much as dwc,but this is the basics w/ way above normal ressults!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

Right now your plants are lovin it up!Nice and green,not to much,not too little,good job.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 16, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Right now your plants are lovin it up!Nice and green,not to much,not too little,good job.


yeah, im happy there happy. WE are doing a good job so far. thank you. i understand your lingo, im hip to it. feed everynight. bump up to maybe 600?  i think the bigger ones will take it.  i know i havnt covered up other snaller cubes with plastic. no excuse....lazy.  not my fav job.  anyway, let me know whatcha think, and about topping too.  i like to lst, and have had practice, and i have topped too, but whats your hints. they seem to work well so far.  :holysheep:


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 16, 2009)

just fed. 606 ppm, and 5.8 ph.just the bigger ones.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

It's possible to get multi tops from a topping.Its called fimm or some ****.Dont get all precise in just gettin the "new" shoot.I know I know I learned that way also,but I 'll show pics later WE'll have like 20 heads in a month.
 Use haet or sanitizer or both(Do not stand above and look down if using sanitizer then stove!,please)NEVER NEVER NEVER CUT INTO YOUR PLANT WITH OUT STERILIZING UTENSAL 1ST,NEVER NO NEVER.ONLY OBJECTION IS "SNAPPING OFF DEAD LEAVES"damn capps.
 O.k. I have no pics of this in action will try to show in a pic later?Open up newest "full set" of fan leaves and open them up.Clean & sanitize fingernail clippers(order all fucked up as I am.Of course do this b4 oppening fan leaves)Cilpp off all other new growth @ the head(inbetween oppened fan leaves).
 This w/ stopp vertical growth bcause cells are now lil firefighters trying to open the roadway,not to worry the cells WILL repair themselves in bout 1 week.In the mean time all lover side growth will start to rocket off.This is to low on plant and with 1 shoot on each side 2 clones.Wait until vertical growth starts in full swing,bout 2 weeks,and clone.This will stop lower growth(no more to grow) plus we want our first knuckle(you'll see what I mean in due time)to be lowest foilage on plant.
 Thats my 2 week top-n-clone regime.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

stay there,dont get all ansy on me,I hate funerals.Give it 1 week to respond.Still not to sure if the other adjustment was to much.LMAO 2 funny,alll good.Altho I'm sure you seen the new growth greenin up,I'm not to sure its done greenin.Do you get what I'm sayin?Do you see this happening,or am I ramblin on sounding all crazy to you?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 16, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> stay there,dont get all ansy on me,I hate funerals.Give it 1 week to respond.Still not to sure if the other adjustment was to much.LMAO 2 funny,alll good.Altho I'm sure you seen the new growth greenin up,I'm not to sure its done greenin.Do you get what I'm sayin?Do you see this happening,or am I ramblin on sounding all crazy to you?


ill rephrase you, lol. your not sure if 600 ppm was the best thing, but we shall see.  and i will sterilize everything when cloning.  this is a method i have used before and i had decent results.....i use a sterilized razor blade to take cutting for clone.  i immediatly place in sterilized water.  then grab fan leavs and cut off the ends, because the plant dosnt need all that leaf.then i use the razor knife to "scratch" the bottom stem on cutting.  place back in water.  then place in cloning horemone, then into rockwool. not sure whats the bedt ph and ppm for clone, but i do know i have to folier feed and keep humid. am i close? :holysheep:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 16, 2009)

No ph ppm just filter the water.I remove fan leaves on plant.Cut dip(olivias I use)remove & cut stem in 1/2 3mm up,dip,scrape,dip-n-wait.Get pensil or? and open rockwool hole BIGGER X3.place cutting in r.w. carefully not to remove gel.Then press R.W. firmly around stem.
 Only keep 90% level 4 1st 5 dayz.Opening coulpe x.Then after 5 dayz if kept @ high humidity level(bout 60-70 is good)u get stem root spots on leaves yellowing leaves,ect.Total B.S.
 Here is where 99.99999% screw it all up.Easy to get to root,but now what.Most people have NO CLUE and u can tell,look @ their leaves.They turn all yellow w/black spots.I've tried to help some,but he said or they do it this way is what I get.Ha phucc em and flee(gettin married, u forgot the FLEE part,but each is is own.I'm not mad @ ya)
 Keep note of mommas feeding ppm ph.Once the clones are good-n-rooted then thats the starting ppm/ph.Say 4 1 week(see consistantcy is key.Start jumpin round and ur guess is good as mine on whats wrong.As of now I know where your gonna need to buy suplements cause G.H. just dont cut it.)PRIOR TO CLONE UR @ 800 PPM 5.7.oNCE YOU SEE LIL ROOTINGS POPPIN,2WEEKS,THEN 1/4 STRENGTH-200ppm w/ in 2 weeks of Cone root state 800 is the starting ppm.
 Cant have micro/macro all in w/ the nutes and expect it all to work.G.H.was stuck in their tracks w/ only 3 part available until Advanced Nutrience came out and openly tested on bud 4 bud.You gotta understand these A.N. hates from N.Cali here on this site hate em cause N.cali is G.H.s testing ground.No way these guys can oppenly blow us away in only a couple years of research when we've been here since the 60's w/ G,H, is their whole att.
 Then A.N. starts kickin G.H. 's azz and they bought EVERYTHING A>N. had to offer and tried to put it in 1-Floranova.100% coppied 0% understanding of how each nute interacts is what the result of this "scramble".A.N. is EXPENSIVE I USE FLORANOVA.BUT ALSO HAVE LEARNED WHAT TO SUBSTITUTE.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Did they greenin up?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 17, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Did they greenin up?


for sure, growing fast too.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

The last is my green azz clone method.The 1 st coupl r to show its possible to manipulate growth.I'm holdin back on 3 while the rest catch up.This week I'll start "full veg"and by 2 weeks after 1-2 footers(Im assuming).I'm watering 1 Boysenberry @ the bigger clone ppm 920ppm w/ no sign of burn.She was a runtling as I damaged the root in transplant.A seedling @ 920 w/ no burn is a great thing to say about these genes!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at my thread titled pics pics pics page 2.I think its in the 2nd set after the sativa.The leaf tip discolor is your warning shot.I've explained much to you and I think you got a grasp on whats crackin.DO NOT DO ANY PPM ADJUSTMENTS TOO DRASTICLY.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at my thread titled pics pics pics page 2.I think its in the 2nd set after the sativa.The leaf tip discolor is your warning shot.I've explained much to you and I think you got a grasp on whats crackin.DO NOT DO ANY PPM ADJUSTMENTS TOO DRASTICLY.Only time you should do any adj. over 100 ppm in any given 3 days is when you see evidence of BURN as in my pic.Then drop 150 until new growth is a yellow green color.Do not get scared and flush on me.Were gonna prove AGAIN flushing in hydro is funny dutty!
 Only jump 100 in 3 dayz.Let yellow b-4 cloning(not a drop in ppm,just stay stable for 1 week)then resume w/ 100 bump on mommas.Do this w/ momma and shes gonna love you w/ many shoots.The 100 every 3 day thing is it'll take bout 3 dayz till ur leaves show stress on burn.You know its commin cause the leaves start to turn a bluish greenish tint.This is a early warning sign.Once bluish greenish leaves ocure drop 100 ppm and hold until new growth lightens up(bout 1 week)
 Learn this simple manipulation on the process and much sucess 4 you,brother.I know I cant spell and my typin sucks,but This aproch works.I hope all the silent listners see this,thus simplisity is key.Not much simpler than this.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 17, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> The last is my green azz clone method.The 1 st coupl r to show its possible to manipulate growth.I'm holdin back on 3 while the rest catch up.This week I'll start "full veg"and by 2 weeks after 1-2 footers(Im assuming).I'm watering 1 Boysenberry @ the bigger clone ppm 920ppm w/ no sign of burn.She was a runtling as I damaged the root in transplant.A seedling @ 920 w/ no burn is a great thing to say about these genes!


those look great. hey, can i use the same solution as i used last night?  you said dip every night for the bigger ones, so, i would acually like to dip the 2 bigger ones, then dilute my ppm to 400 for the smaller ones too.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats basicly how I do it.If leaves start to twist then toss nutes.No way to tell what you used.The leaves will tell ya!Playin w/ fire.What ya could do is set a res 4 the bigger ones,say 10 gal.dip the big ones,and use a bucket from there 4 younger ones.Once the younger ones 2 topped of w/ 1/2 volume then replace from bigger res.Once 1/2 the water from bigger res. is topped you know time to switch.
 Or just watch for fuky growth but 1nce its showin you already have a problem.The 1/2 the res change out method is tits.Lil hard to stay on top of @ 1st,but so is growin!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 17, 2009)

changed out half my res. fed bigger ones 595, with 5.9, and smaller at 425 at 5.7


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Should work in your favor,I hope.J/k all good


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 17, 2009)

i see the so green that there is blue on the fan leavs.  hope i didnt over do it, we shall see. ill post pics sat, or sun.  growin like crazy. the little ones are comming along good too.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats the warning,do not flush,justbring it down or stay put,further advancement is unwise as that was the 2nd jump of the week.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 17, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Thats the warning,do not flush,justbring it down or stay put,further advancement is unwise as that was the 2nd jump of the week.


never seen this with soil. the leaves look silk, almost fake. :hubba:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

If worried drop ppm and redip,simple as that.Personally I'd leave it as we got to know our limits


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

To much N(bluish tint)and screatcchhhhh...growth comes to a stop.Leaf tips b-gin 2 darken to verge of crispness and "crimping" affect look to the leaves.This you NEVER want.Remember its HOT,water uptake is increased and nute uptake is decreased.Thus less nutes in the mix,in the heat.Now in the Winter would be 800 instead of 600,or something similar.Info overload.You jumped about 200 b-4 the 1st 100 was stable.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Remember repeating the same circumstances,but expecting a diffrent outcome is insanity!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 17, 2009)

if i did feed too heavy, how long till i see signs?  cause i need to know if i should drop by tomm night.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

by the time you wake up!if brown-yellow-green-grey tips are no good.Bluish is o.k.I would tell ya dip now if it sounded real bad.Your a couple shades green high,but doesn't sound like u should worry!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 17, 2009)

if they can take the ppm i will be stoked. my plants are growing leafs very fast. the stem is barely stretching. i have the beginning of the fifth node emerging, and they are like 3" tall. thats crazy. heavy indica i guess. i have the cfl's about 3 " away from tops of larger ones, and about 8" away from the smaller ones. tomm i will raise the little ones higher to the lights. 3" with 5 nodes!!!!!!!!!!!  blue leafs?  this id hydro isnt it?  def different.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Hydro simply means water fed.No soil to hold nutes.Ya its hydro.2 easy though.From here you'll have a 99.9 % better understanding of an ebb-n-flo table,thats what this is minus the table,pump,and timer.Same principals.Only we "Dip-n-go",2 me much simpler and easier to get a handle for.

  There you do "Dirties Dip-N-Grow"lmao


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 18, 2009)

unfkin believeble...still growin at a super fast rate. the new set of leaves have tripled in size since i went to bed last night.  your the best dirty. makin hydro simple for a beginner. hopefully others have been learning this technique from our journal.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 18, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Took it like champs.
 In indoor growing Temp and burn is a thread I threw up to help people identify nute burn.Simply nute burn because of high temps.Look @ the leaves and how they kinda look 3d.Same as a dogs pant.To release heat


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Brother urs are lookin great!I try to help others as 99.9 % of these probs I see r ph &ppm issues,either locced out,null and void or just not understanding how she works.Makes me frustrated threr ways not workin and still closed minded on advise,lmao
 You on the other hand are pruff-n-the puddin,so to speek.You wanted to give dro up and start hatin soil(many many many issues).You had an oppen mind,but questioned the entire way.Good deal,shows comprehension,and w/ questions you further your understanding.
 Roots Roots Roots are the entire foundation.White fat healthy roots are idealistic.Heres what yours are lookin like,thought u might b interested.Remember roots love air 2.Water 1x daily from now on.Watch the leaves and from here on out we'll just be commenting on superior growth w/ our plants.LOL.
 Your good topp Quick(topp now!)clone soon!Flowering will bring Q's but you got this.


Nobodys watchin my grows so I gotta show You,hope you don't mind!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Brother I'm gonna go burn the **** outta 1 clone 4 ur knowledge.Your not gonna believe me otherwise,I'm affraid.I blew up ur pic.Both plants are showin early burn signs.See pic on right,top older lower fan leaf.Then on Rapid new fan leaf growth same lil burn.Hold steady @ current ppm 4 3 dayz.Gonna burn if not,this I can assure you!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 18, 2009)

i just fed at 606 ppm, and 5.8 ph we shall see in the am.......just the bigger ones.....


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 18, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Brother urs are lookin great!I try to help others as 99.9 % of these probs I see r ph &ppm issues,either locced out,null and void or just not understanding how she works.Makes me frustrated threr ways not workin and still closed minded on advise,lmao
> You on the other hand are pruff-n-the puddin,so to speek.You wanted to give dro up and start hatin soil(many many many issues).You had an oppen mind,but questioned the entire way.Good deal,shows comprehension,and w/ questions you further your understanding.
> Roots Roots Roots are the entire foundation.White fat healthy roots are idealistic.Heres what yours are lookin like,thought u might b interested.Remember roots love air 2.Water 1x daily from now on.Watch the leaves and from here on out we'll just be commenting on superior growth w/ our plants.LOL.
> Your good topp Quick(topp now!)clone soon!Flowering will bring Q's but you got this.
> ...


you are my jedi!  "we" shall see in the morning how all is well. i will top tomm. ok?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 19, 2009)

hey dirty. the little ones are starting to show fat roots comming out of the cubes. i only have 3 more pots, but 5 plants. so i think i am going to transplant 3 into pots with hydroton. what should i do with the 2 others?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 19, 2009)

grrrr, i only have enough hydroton to do 2 plants, so that leavs three left over....what should i do with the 3?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 19, 2009)

topped 2 bigger ones....they smell nice.     took 2 plants and potted them.  dont have enough pots and hydroton right now.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 19, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 19, 2009)

all this eye candy, is anyone watching?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 19, 2009)

Phuck its hot out.Find a way to elevate others EVEN canopy!Good deal.I topped the Boysenberry lastnight,buildin p.v.c. shelves.Gotta open em up,starting to overlap really bad.Dont feel bad,in my journal I only talk to myself,lol


----------



## growright35 (Jul 19, 2009)

Def been followin along with the grow enjoyin the lesson Dirty, though I'm in soil I definetley can see all this talk swayin me. Good to see you loolagigi so open to the info and hey if somethin does go wrong you can just blame Dirty.LOL


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 19, 2009)

Fail safe?LMAO He's cool.Learnin like a champ.I'm just not a indoor soil faN,OUTDOOR AND i'M GAME.Glad to know ur watchin


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 19, 2009)

"hey if somethin does go wrong you can just blame Dirty.LOL"    yeah, what he said. lol  damn power just went out for 3 hours, hope this doesnt mess up hormones in plants. eeeeeek.  dirty, i just topped to day right. watch how fast the growth is on these babies, i bet by this time tomm, there will be new growth on top of plant.  thinking about dipping the big ones 2 times a day. whatcha think?  and whats the most amount of times were ganna have to feed these ladies per day through flowering?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 19, 2009)

growright35 said:
			
		

> Def been followin along with the grow enjoyin the lesson Dirty, though I'm in soil I definetley can see all this talk swayin me. Good to see you loolagigi so open to the info and hey if somethin does go wrong you can just blame Dirty.LOL


this is my first hydro grow as you can see. i have had nice results from soil in the past indoors. 
:woohoo: :lama:  MAKE THE SWITCH, YOU WILL NEVER GO BACK!!!!!!!!!:guitar: :yay: :ccc: :banana: :joint: :headbang: :chuck: :ciao:


----------



## surreptitious (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys, new to growing and i'm enjoying your journal!  thanks!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

growright35 said:
			
		

> Def been followin along with the grow enjoyin the lesson Dirty, though I'm in soil I definetley can see all this talk swayin me. Good to see you loolagigi so open to the info and hey if somethin does go wrong you can just blame Dirty.LOL


 
Watch out in soil,real easy 2 nute burn/ph lock out
 Enjoy the show!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> hey guys, new to growing and i'm enjoying your journal! thanks!


 


Good lookin,to you and anybody else.....easy as pie.You NEED ph/ppm meters and solution,a FEEDING SCEDUEL(can't just "give em nutes")even wet/dry(2 a point-alwayz wet/soggy = pissed off roots-ROOT ROT)Light,and T.L.C.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> "hey if somethin does go wrong you can just blame Dirty.LOL" yeah, what he said. lol damn power just went out for 3 hours, hope this doesnt mess up hormones in plants. eeeeeek. dirty, i just topped to day right. watch how fast the growth is on these babies, i bet by this time tomm, there will be new growth on top of plant. thinking about dipping the big ones 2 times a day. whatcha think? and whats the most amount of times were ganna have to feed these ladies per day through flowering?


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tHERE GONNA BUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Don't trip bout the power-Best thing is keep em cool.Cloudy/stormy dayz-lil power outage..same ****.Not by tomm.New growth in 4-7 dayz,what will happen is side branchs will RAPPIDLY shoot up.Now where you topped things r changin.Either you FIMMED(multi topps from i toppin.)or you split em(now 2 "main stalks,from witch mant off springs).Its a thin line between both toppin results,PLAY W/  IT.Both having goods-n-bads.I suggest only 2-3 topps, unless you wanna make a momma,in that case top 1x every 2 weeks 4 1 month starting day 10(1st 3 set leaf).Results will be satisfying.
 Find a strain and stick w/ it.You'll learn something new each time.
I only water 1x,maby my girl are laggin in the flowering dep.IDK,can't get feedback on 2 threads,guess there on time!
         pics,lol 3rd weekU.K.Cheese-5 more weeks.Fed 1x every 2-3 dayz first 1.5 weeks outta dome.Fed 1x a day 4 rest of life until the last week until RE-VEGGIN/CLONIN


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome pics brother. i am going to be in the market to buy seeds this weekend. its my birthday. big 29. yeah i am a baby, like everyone else says.  i was thinking a romulan mix, probably feminized. i just got the high times with seed bank reviews, and strains. ill get back to you on what strains i am pondering over.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

where the hell can i buy next generation seeds??????????????????????


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

was thinking maybe urkle too


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

i WENT TO THE thc EXPO HERE IN L.A.  ttt.dnagenetics.com,ttt.thseeds.com-change the ttt to www.They both have heavy hitters that Will come through.NIRANANA-auroa,bubbleisous(cant spell it but its bomb)
  HAPPY B_DAY


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

you were right about 4-7 days.......on new growth on top. i was just sooooooo impressed on leafs getting larger everytime i walked in.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

frickin impressive,show us.R ur side branches commin 2 life?ur leafs lookd nice-n-fat.I,m thinkin INDICA or AFGANICA-more Indica.That most likely means 1 foot will equal to bout 2-3.Flip at 1st sign of prehairs-bout 3 more weeks.For 1st week of 12/12 maby 1st 2 weeks I would use the cfl's directly to the sides of the plants inorder to help minimize HPS s t r e t c h which happens w the red/orange spectrum.
 Heres my guetto shelf


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the bday wishes. i like your shelf. plants lookin good. it is a bit ghetto, but ****, im using show boxes to boosts plants closer to the ligh. lol. heres some pics...brb!.....................


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

$14.00 cost was right on time


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

little ones looking good huh!?  i fed with 600 ppm with the bigger ones on accident last night. seems like they love it! maybe big ones need a little more???????????


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

in second pic above.....why does plant look sick???????????  whats wrong?   it did sprout up a little weird....took a little longer.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

Remember couple dayz ago,you're not gonna believe me....nut burn!Remember the early signs,I only warn,its up to u to believe...


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

your pushin em,just barly hit veg state.Not to worry steady incerments


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks 2 me the girl w/ burn has thinner leaves?Hard 2 tell.If so sativa(thinner leaves of all,guess thinners the wrong word,umm not as wide) and they tend to take lil less nutes than Indica(widder leaves)in my experience.Maby drop her down,leaves have a blue look!
 Say drop sativie down 150 the other hold 4 3 dayz


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Looks 2 me the girl w/ burn has thinner leaves?Hard 2 tell.If so sativa(thinner leaves of all,guess thinners the wrong word,umm not as wide) and they tend to take lil less nutes than Indica(widder leaves)in my experience.Maby drop her down,leaves have a blue look!
> Say drop sativie down 150 the other hold 4 3 dayz


ok, i have been dipping larger 2 everyday, and smaller ones every other.....i just dipped larger at 600 ppm, and 5.7 ph.  the 2 bigger plants came from the same bag of seed. supposed to be "kush".  the other smaller ones came from a diff bag.   the 2 larger ones have to be indica, even though i notice also, the leafs on the "sick" plant look narrower. i also notice the "sativa" is droopy.  tomm i will drop the "sativa" in ppm minus 150 if prob persists.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

Many pheno types from same seed is poss. It depends on if they choose 1 and breed from there F2,F3,F4 I think thats right.Or if was just pollinated(dont know history)could be a mix of indica sativa hybrid.My BOYSENBERRY was breed 4 3 years,back/crossed for a Indica dom. hybrid.Outta 25 I got only 1 sativa(gonna be bomb)even though hes tried to breed it out it still pops up once and a while.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

Top 2nd pic.Sativa dreama,lol.Stands out above all other 24.Cool w/ me I LOVE INDICA.And theres gonna be plenty!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah, "sativa" isnt looking so hot right now.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

My vegg space is small.I keep em in the cubes so I can pack em in tighter.Pots come w/ flower


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Top 2nd pic.Sativa dreama,lol.Stands out above all other 24.Cool w/ me I LOVE INDICA.And theres gonna be plenty!


usually i a, hip to what your saying, but i dont understand that.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

I Want To Redip Sativa......what Ppm?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

drop like 150.I was showin how sativa phenos can pop up altho breed out.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

heres pics. ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

heres pics. ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

Droopy 2 me water every other day and see if perkyness comes.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

just dipped sativa at 454ppm hope it helps.....


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

:hitchair: 
:yeahthat: :fid: :watchplant: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :cry:


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Droopy 2 me water every other day and see if perkyness comes.


ay e aye skipper


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 20, 2009)

2x 2x 2x 2x check ph pen-calibrAtion


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 20, 2009)

2 hours after second dip sativa looks like it perking up.........


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jul 21, 2009)

loolagigi, GREEN MOJO

watch your res temps when doing dwc, keep them under 70 F.  they grow extremely fast in the dwc, have fun and i cant wait to see the fruits of your lobour.

DirtySouth, nce looking plants ill have to check out your journal.  ive been reading up on Afganica indicas and i cant wait till i grow some.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 21, 2009)

SSH Nice of you to stop by,If lookin 4 my journal,I messed up its in the indoor grow sect.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 21, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> loolagigi, GREEN MOJO
> 
> watch your res temps when doing dwc, keep them under 70 F. they grow extremely fast in the dwc, have fun and i cant wait to see the fruits of your lobour.
> 
> DirtySouth, nce looking plants ill have to check out your journal. ive been reading up on Afganica indicas and i cant wait till i grow some.


thanks for the inpput. when i dip my plants its for about 20 seconds....or less. solution temp is 70-72 always. too much food is my problem. i am going to take pictures now, feed here in a little bit and post pics 2 hours after dip to show differnce..........until then.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother,you made it further than I my first try!Dont rush,patient hobby,patients is virtue.IMHO,you should hold the older ones and let the younger catch up.But I remember how impatient I was.Man I was all rembuntous and bout like 200 worth of clones,after spendin 2000 on materials.Dead B-4 flower.No ****.Next round 2 600 hps and like 1/4 lb.Man I was so let down,wanted to sell equip. and quit.Tried some more in soil,so many mites,but I found the mirical spray.Yeild less than expected.Had to figure it out,think by going basic has helped alot.
Slow and steady.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 21, 2009)

yesterday "sativa"  was hurtin.   today i fed at just over 500ppm, and 5.7 ph.

here are the before feeding pics.......PLEASE DONT POST UNTIL MY NEXT POST. i want pics to be together for inspection. thank you.......i will post again in a couple hours.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 21, 2009)

sativa looks crappy, rest look good.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder,can you see roots out the bottom,if so are they white,yellowish,fat,skinny?The roots tell if ur watering to much!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you calibrate your pen?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I wonder,can you see roots out the bottom,if so are they white,yellowish,fat,skinny?The roots tell if ur watering to much!


the roots comming out if the 2 big plants pots are skinny, ans there isnt many of them.....on the other hand, the smaller ones in the cubes that get watered everyother day have fat white roots. everything seems ok right now....woke up this morning and sativa looked batter than ever at 500 ppm. its a little droopy right now, but its exspecting it nightly dip in a couple hours.  whatcha thnk?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Did you calibrate your pen?


o wont have pen solution until probably  monday


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

making nutes now, at 500 ppm, and 5.9 ph. just letting it sit and airate for a hour or so........


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

just the bigger 2.  my bao real roots under pot. some on sides of cubes....whyats the white stuff on my cubes?  check out the last pic, new growth, looks like i fim"d


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

looks like you should just ph water and dip,kinda flush.I've never seen rockwool w/ salt build up like that.I'd flush all rockwool w/ that amount of buildup.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> looks like you should just ph water and dip,kinda flush.I've never seen rockwool w/ salt build up like that.I'd flush all rockwool w/ that amount of buildup.


you want me to do it now, or during tomm dip?  just the 2 big ones have white cube on top.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, i am making a res full of phed water only. now.  ....should i do all plants?  or just the 2?  and if i touch the cube where the white is, the white dissapears. like i can rub it off with gentle touch.  ***?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

as far as i am concerned things topping/fming, really put a damper on things....guess they are shocked a little.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

No the white has NOTHING to do with toppin!It is the nutes in the water mix.The nutes don't completely evaperate,they turn into a white powder.Mine are thriving,topped b4 u did.
 Ph the res and ppm it also.Dip in-n-out a few times and re ppm. tell me both #s as it looks to be nute lockout begining.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Could be your water filter system is in desperate need of service?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Could be your water filter system is in desperate need of service?


no not water service, str8 from the tap its 50 ppm, and ph is about 8. so i add nutes for tds, and loser ph.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> No the white has NOTHING to do with toppin!It is the nutes in the water mix.The nutes don't completely evaperate,they turn into a white powder.Mine are thriving,topped b4 u did.
> Ph the res and ppm it also.Dip in-n-out a few times and re ppm. tell me both #s as it looks to be nute lockout begining.


do you want me to give str8 ph water?  or maybe like 300 ppm, and second dip highet ir lower.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Str8 water ph adjust to 5.5-5.9 check ppm.dip a few times then re check ppm.Do this on 1 plant @ a time.We DO NOT want to rinse the salt from 1 cube only to add to the other.I would repeat until the ppm is stable.Salt build up is locking nutes out from your girls.This is why it looked like your ph was off!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

once you've done this(clean water inbetween,its a bytcc which is how you'll learn cause you wont want to go through this again!)feed w/ LIGHT nutes round 500


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Str8 water pn adjust to 5.5-5.9 check ppm.dip a few times then re check ppm.Do this on 1 plant @ a time.We DO NOT want to rinse the salt from 1 cube only to add to the other.I would repeat until the ppm is stable.Salt build up is locking nutes out from your girls.This is why it looked like your ph was off!


im a little confused....you want me to dip in tap water at 50ish ppm, and forget ph, dip a few times...take out, and recheck ppm in res?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

man i am totally confused sorry


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

NO.put water in bucket.PH adjust to 5.5-5.9 NO NUTES forget round 300-NO NUTEs!No NUTES ur nute crazy!after adjusted take ppm.Record ppm.Dip-remove letting sit 4 20 secs,remove.Do this 3 times then record ppm.Change bucket(res,whatever)and ph 5.5-5.9 NO NUTES NO NUTES NO NUTES.Record ppm.Were gonna remove nute build up from rockwool (pray the integrity of the wool is not compromissed).Once the ppm is in the same ball park after dips as before,then build up is removed.We will start @ 500 ppm and SLOWLY SLOWLY SLOWLY work our way 100 PPM's @ a TIME every 4 dayz.And growth will resume in bout 2-5 dayz!
I hate flushin,more is not always better!


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

i forgot to tell you also i have been using red wine vineger


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, 1st pass on satva went from 46 ppm to 58ppm. not much change. weird, duess ill try again in a little while.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

secong dip for sativa, still ppm in fiftys. hmmm?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Flush the white flakey stuff away.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

still good ph.....after dipping 2-3 times my res water still stays at 50ish. i guess the "flush" wont hurt any. is this the way its supposed to work?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Tomorrow resume from 500 ppm.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Flush the white flakey stuff away.


the white stuff is only near the top, its not heavy it brushes away with touch .


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Tomorrow resume from 500 ppm.


leave it the way it is till tomorow night?  ok. ill take it back to 500. thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Tomorrow resume from 500 ppm.


leave it the way it is till tomorow night?  ok. ill take it back to 500. thanks for the help, much appreciated.  damn things look droopy as hell after the dips....   i trust ya


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Never seen that on rockwool, was reading and it MAY be calcium build up?I don't know.Put up a post under sick plants or indoor growing and ask their opinion?Not to sure?Maby they will only confuse you,I dont know,sorry brother.I know its build up,but of what I'm not 4sure?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it mold?I cant tell.Are you letting the rockwool dry?(lighter inbetween dippings?)If its mold then add thicker/more layers of plastic to block out the light


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Next hydro store trip bring a sample of tap and filtered water/keep em seperate and capped off.Ask his opinion.He should be able to tell you if its toxic,atleast mine can


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

guess ill hit the hay......either be happy tomm or sad


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 22, 2009)

man if you go back to pages 8-13, you can see that that damn sativa has been acting up this whole time.......maybe its just a pain in the ***?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 24, 2009)

i calibrated ppm, and ph pens. also potted rest of plants.....


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

Have no clue what your problem is as I don't grow hydro but I am wishing you the best of luck with it my friend. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 24, 2009)

i dont know either......makes me want to go to dirt,........but im a stick it out till they die or thrive.  hit em with 506ppm, at 5.7 ph


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 25, 2009)

Wait until pots are on the light side b4 next watering.Droopyness could be waterlogged roots


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 25, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Wait until pots are on the light side b4 next watering.Droopyness could be waterlogged roots


10-4


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 26, 2009)

i let them dry out some and it didnt help.  i will post more pictures after the dip.  the pics here are before the dip.....


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 26, 2009)

cmon guys, i need some help here, anybody.......


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## growright35 (Aug 2, 2009)

whats goin on guys? Show still goin? Maybe just a vaca.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 22, 2009)

:headbang2: :yay: :banana: :headbang: ok, i am back. had some seriouse problems and needed help getting my plants to survive.   now they seem a lot better.  i also had a baby boy, so things have been super busy at home.  not much sleep. (cute lil rascal).  anyway...i switched my lights to 12/12 2 days ago. my best looking plant has pistils emerging.  lights are off until 7 tonight. ill take pictures then.....send some mojo my way i need it.  i hope i didnt make all hermies with all the stress we shall see.  good to be back, thanks for the patience.  until tonight with pics.....


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 22, 2009)

Hope the boy is healthy! Much green mojo 4 ya. Man tell me what you believe went wrong and how did you correct your situation. Didn't see it commin!
 What kinda dog? I have a pit boxer or boxer pit,lol


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 22, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Hope the boy is healthy! Much green mojo 4 ya. Man tell me what you believe went wrong and how did you correct your situation. Didn't see it commin!
> What kinda dog? I have a pit boxer or boxer pit,lol


boy is healthy, thanks for askin. the dogs name is tyson, he a year old in october.  red nose i believe, and hes a mush.  
to be honest bro i think i overferted, that was followerd with over watering, and using vineger for ph adjustment didnt help.  last feeding was only 340 ish at 5.7.  they should need a feeding tonight, ill post pics shortly after so they have a chance to perk up.  good to see you here.  glad my gj is back in action too.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 22, 2009)

here they are, do they look better to you?  first picture is showing pre flowers.  my g/f thinks they look like crap.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 22, 2009)

Man it just goes to show, each is his own. You should see my girls, they deleted my Boysenberry+ or Id say check em out. I guess its in the genetics,idk. Good luck


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 23, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Man it just goes to show, each is his own. You should see my girls, they deleted my Boysenberry+ or Id say check em out. I guess its in the genetics,idk. Good luck


why did they delete?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 23, 2009)

looks like you're learning a lot from this grow, IMO DWC is the best and easiest way to go, sending some*GREEN MOJO* your way


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 23, 2009)

HIya Loola and all...

Yay!   They made it through the storm!  

:headbang2:.....:clap:.....:banana:...:clap:...:dancing:..:dancing:...:clap:...:banana:.....:clap:.....:headbang2:


Happy Flowering!


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 23, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HIya Loola and all...
> 
> Yay! They made it through the storm!
> 
> ...


yeah buddy, feels good. couldnt have done it alone.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 23, 2009)

Green Mojo To Ya!!
:48:


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 23, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> Green Mojo To Ya!!
> :48:


hey ish, pretty puppy you got there too.lol


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 23, 2009)

:hubba: whatcha think? yield is ganna blow on this grow.  last time i had 14 plants at 3' tall. oh well, i learned how to hydro at least......next time!


----------

